# 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka�s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I think Heyman will show up here even without Lesnar to have a segment with Reigns.

I think Rollins vs Balor will be setup to determine who will challenge Miz for the title. Miz and his friends interfere causing a DQ which leads Angle to setup the triple threat.

I don't think they will setup the tag match yet so hopefully they have Ronda do something physical.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS WEEK 3.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Zero fucks about anything else.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:heyman4


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Asuka vs Nia could be okay. Their EC was bit meh but who knows what they could do, just people don't make it a triple threat or something. 


Another Stephanie and Ronda segment. :eyeroll2

Roman segment.:lauren

Please make it a Triple Threat match and nothing more. 


Braun vs Elias :tripsscust


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

MONDAY NIGHT ROLLINS 

:Cocky

Most looking forward to the build towards the IC Title match and hope they don't fuck it up by pointlessly making it a Fatal 5 Way. Good storyline brewing here between three good talents if they stick to it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So I guess Sasha and Bayley will sit out next week?


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> So I guess Sasha and Bayley will sit out next week?


 Nah, they will be friends again backstage only for Sasha to walk out of their random tag match this time.


Anyway, Alexa will cost Nia the match by trying to "help her". Asuka will appear at Fastlane making a challenge to the Charlotte/Ruby winner.

Seth will face Finn to become number 1 contender only for the Miz/Miztourage to interfere and Kurt will make it a triple threat.

More Roman Reigns "but but but he is a part timer who doesn't care about the WWE universe or this business"

Stephanie will emasculate Kurt. Ronda will stare at her. Show goes off the air.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I wonder who came up with the line "get these hands".
They just can't take it when something gets over without their doing, right? "I'm not finished with you!" was great. But no, gotta have a CATCHPHRASE and SIGNATURE TAUNTS.

Whoever scripted Braun to say "sit down discussion", "get these hands" and "chomping at the bits" should be fired, then shot if he isn't out the door at the count of 10.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I wonder who came up with the line "get these hands".
> They just can't take it when something gets over without their doing, right? "I'm not finished with you!" was great. But no, gotta have a CATCHPHRASE and SIGNATURE TAUNTS.
> 
> Whoever scripted Braun to say "sit down discussion", "get these hands" and "chomping at the bits" should be fired, then shot if he isn't out the door at the count of 10.


Get These Hands is literally the most tone deaf catchphrase ever. I can't BELIEVE that phrase ever got green lit in an era where the entertainment industry is going through the worst series of sexual harassment scandals it's ever seen. It's baffling. That catchphrase sounds so fucking creepy.

I know what the intention of it is, but they could just say "Get These Fists". When you put hands in there, it's just.....*shudders*.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

@CJ, shouldn't the thread title be "Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax..... again"?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I wonder who came up with the line "get these hands".
> They just can't take it when something gets over without their doing, right? "I'm not finished with you!" was great. But no, gotta have a CATCHPHRASE and SIGNATURE TAUNTS.
> 
> Whoever scripted Braun to say "sit down discussion", "get these hands" and "chomping at the bits" should be fired, then shot if he isn't out the door at the count of 10.


I believe it's a tonal shift, WWE want BRAUN to look less like a Terminator, and more like Bluto.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Get These Hands is literally the most tone deaf catchphrase ever. I can't BELIEVE that phrase ever got green lit in an era where the entertainment industry is going through the worst series of sexual harassment scandals it's ever seen. It's baffling. That catchphrase sounds so fucking creepy.
> 
> I know what the intention of it is, but they could just say "Get These Fists". When you put hands in there, it's just.....*shudders*.


"Get these hands" is actually a phrase that began in the black community. It means you're about to get your ass beat. 

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=get these hands

Funny how WWE appropriated from black culture again and yet most of it's white fans still don't understand the meaning.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

If Banks doesn't turn heel on this show then I give up hoping she ever will.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I hope Ronda will beat the shit out of Stephanie tomorrow.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I hope Ronda will beat the shit out of Stephanie tomorrow.


Would be nice to see but sadly I think they won't have Ronda do anything to Steph until the Mania match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> Would be nice to see but sadly I think they won't have Ronda do anything to Steph until the Mania match.


Yeah, I expect her to keep getting away somehow. We're not allowed to get Stephanie's yearly comeuppance until WrestleMania. :renee3


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> "Get these hands" is actually a phrase that began in the black community. It means you're about to get your ass beat.
> 
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=get these hands
> 
> Funny how WWE appropriated from black culture again and yet most of it's white fans still don't understand the meaning.


Is it now mandatory that white people know every stupid term originating from black culture?

Ronda is supposed to give Stephanie the Rousey rub, but instead, Stephanie is giving Ronda the rub of complete annoyance.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> Would be nice to see but sadly I think they won't have Ronda do anything to Steph until the Mania match.


Even then, Stephanie may not have much done to her. Guarantee Triple H will take most of the punishment from Ronda. :mj4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Chrome said:


> Even then, Stephanie may not have much done to her. Guarantee Triple H will take most of the punishment from Ronda. :mj4


I think that's how it will go and no doubt Steph will be "competitive" with Ronda when in truth she shouldn't get any offense in.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

While the idea of Balor/Miz & Rollins COULD be interesting built with enough time but RAW this week......

- Braun being held back & now taking Elias down the same road #UNCreative #WWELogic

- Roman *"I'm Here For YOU, while Lesnar isn't so CHEER me"* Reigns

- #SlappyMcBitch & Ronda in a gender swapped Austin/Vince revival

- Three Stooges Angle/Hunter story

- The LACKLUSTER Women's division #HOTMess 

It all just leads to this 4 me at least.......


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Right so Asuka either beats Nia & stays on RAW making the EC match pointless or she runs off to SD looking back & also making the EC match pointless

:woytf


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Not included in the preview but you know will happen because you've watched WWE long enough 

-Bayley & Sasha get a segment backstage and talk about emotions getting the best of them and they are going to put it behind them in their tag match 
-At some point in the match Sasha just up and leaves the match (possibly after getting accidentally hit by Bayley)


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I really can't wait to hear another "shoot" promo this week. That should be something


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Nia loses. But surely we need to give her another chance! 
HHH is going to take a few more shots from Ronda most likely so Steph can cry and avoid getting hurt.
Heyman might show up and taunt people about wasting money expecting Lesnar.

They really need to end this brand split. RAW has basically nothing to do until WM outside of the Rousey thing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I hate their fascination with doing rematches for the sake of rematches. Asuka beat Nia, why is she facing her again? Because she attacked her post-match?

Maybe everybody should start doing that then to get a rematch.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The preview looks rather meh.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



MC 16 said:


> I really can't wait to hear another "shoot" promo this week. That should be something


Roman might even drop his patented b-bomb again!



The Fourth Wall said:


> I hate their fascination with doing rematches for the sake of rematches. Asuka beat Nia, why is she facing her again? Because she attacked her post-match?
> 
> Maybe everybody should start doing that then to get a rematch.


Asuka beat Nia so Nia had to get her heat back by attacking Asuka and now Asuka has to get _her_ heat back by beating Nia again. And on we go

This is what happens when you make your two most protected people face each other so soon. Stupid, stupid, stupid.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dibil13 said:


> Roman might even drop his patented b-bomb again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a must see show, Roman is going to say Bitch-ass!!!!! Get hyped


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



MC 16 said:


> It's a must see show, Roman is going to say Bitch-ass!!!!! Get hyped


Part-timing fake ass bitch :reigns


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Part-timing fake ass bitch :reigns


:lol That made me cringe just reading that line. I guarantee he says that, if he cuts a promo.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Part-timing fake ass bitch :reigns


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mango13 said:


>


The black guy's reaction :booklel


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I don't understand why some people watch. Why are you doing this to yourselves if you hate it so much.

But I'm looking forward to what they'll do on RAW. At least there is some kind of direction this year.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Cool. Asukas last episode of RAW before she shows up at Fastlane on sunday to challenge Charlotte and officially moves to SD

:flair


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Cool. Asukas last episode of RAW before she shows up at Fastlane on sunday to challenge Charlotte and officially moves to SD


Imagine if Carmella tries to cash in after Charlotte beats Ruby but Asuka interrupts her costing her thus allowing Charlotte to retain and setting up the Mania match.

They have to rid Carmella of that briefcase somehow.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> Imagine if Carmella tries to cash in after Charlotte beats Ruby but Asuka interrupts her costing her thus allowing Charlotte to retain and setting up the Mania match.
> 
> They have to rid Carmella of that briefcase somehow.


But are they gonna let the HISTORIC FIRST EVER women's MITB winner fail her cash in? Why give it to Carmella in the first place :/


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Cool. Asukas last episode of RAW before she shows up at Fastlane on sunday to challenge Charlotte and officially moves to SD
> 
> :flair


There's still a chance it won't happen :sadbecky



Dolorian said:


> Imagine if Carmella tries to cash in after Charlotte beats Ruby but Asuka interrupts her costing her thus allowing Charlotte to retain and setting up the Mania match.
> 
> They have to rid Carmella of that briefcase somehow.


Not having the briefcase hanging over Wrestlemania like a black cloud would definitely make the move a lot more bearable.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Actually not staying up for this tonight, I'd usually be here as soon as the show starts, but fuck that :aryha I'm tired of the 4am grind to stay awake. I can just about muster the courage for a PPV.

Think the only one I'm going to stay up for is the go-home to Mania, so hopefully they actually make that worth it.

There's just a real lack of big moments considering this is the Road to WM, I hope that changes now we're in March. Like where's the big feuds/segments/talking points? :sadbecky


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dibil13 said:


> There's still a chance it won't happen :sadbecky


Unfortunately, I think it's just false hope at this point :sasha3

Hopefully her match with Nia is good at least


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Actually not staying up for this tonight, I'd usually be here as soon as the show starts, but fuck that :aryha I'm tired of the 4am grind to stay awake. I can just about muster the courage for a PPV.
> 
> Think the only one I'm going to stay up for is the go-home to Mania, so hopefully they actually make that worth it.
> 
> There's just a real lack of big moments considering this is the Road to WM, I hope that changes now we're in March. Like where's the big feuds/segments/talking points? :sadbecky


I don't blame you. I wouldn't stay up until 4AM with work the next morning for this shit, either.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> Imagine if Carmella tries to cash in after Charlotte beats Ruby but Asuka interrupts her costing her thus allowing Charlotte to retain and setting up the Mania match.
> 
> They have to rid Carmella of that briefcase somehow.


Carmella is not going to fail to cash in so you might aswell stop with that cause WWE would get a shit ton of backlash to have the first money in the bank woman winner fail and wwe damn sure don't want to deal with any backlash as you saw how they handel the ellsworth stuff with him grabbing the brifcase and got shit ton of backlash and had to redo the match due to backlash.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Here for Seth and Roman, and that's about it tbh.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So they're doing a Symphony of Destruction match....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



American_Nightmare said:


> So they're doing a Symphony of Destruction match....


 @Steve Black Man, do you hear that?






\m/


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> @Steve Black Man, do you hear that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The funny thing is that I'm right smack dab in the middle of learning the solo to Symphony of Destruction :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Steve Black Man said:


> The funny thing is that I'm right smack dab in the middle of learning the solo to Symphony of Destruction :lol


Admit it, you were the one who pitched this idea to Vince


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

From today's Raw show, apparently. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/82ah4k/curtained_off_sections_in_milwaukee/


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

All set and ready for RAW, expecting...

- Reigns and Heyman to have segment to continue the build for the match with Lesnar.
- Rollins vs Balor to determine Miz's challenger but I expect Miz and co to interfere and cause a DQ which would then lead to the triple threat at Mania
- Ronda maybe doing something interesting and physical.

Let's see.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Well, here we go.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Gotta love that slideshow replay of RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

dub dub e


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kurt's ability to speak has gone so downhill in the past year...


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Is he braindamaged?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kurt is genetically incapable of saying McMahon.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This the Kurt I wanna see.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Fuck


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kurt channeling Lance Storm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So, Stephanie gonna come down and Slap Angle for her Hubby?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Hahaha right before Steph's music hit, I said "it won't be Trips, it'll be Steph" :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Steph in dem boots tho :yum:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This authority angle is so fucking played out.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Damn, Kurt got fat.

For fucks sake, they are redoing the big show, I got a family to support authority angle again...

If we get any emasculating bullshit this segment, back to basketball for the rest of the show.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Linger booos and I thought I heard go away chants


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Steph looking like a clown with all that make up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh please shut the fuck up Steph.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

There is only one person who can totally ruin RAW within the first 5 minutes.

And there she is in all her glory.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I'm so sick of Steph emasculating people fpalm


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Two ex-wives...and Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That pop though


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ronda Corpsing??

Send for the man!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is going to turn into a trainwreck with these 3 on the mic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ok let's see where this goes.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The fact that the fans aren't chanting for Ronda right about now is very telling.

Edit: Spoke to soon.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Couldn't wardrobe have found a turtleneck that actually fits for Steph to wear geez


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Fucking Kurt getting emasculated again


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> The fact that the fans aren't chanting for Ronda right about now is very telling.


lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

LMAO when Steph thought Ronda would hug her and she just wanted a handshake :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Can't tell if the smarks are into Ronda or not.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Dixie McMahan


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

How to get someone over: have them shake the bosses hand after she bitch slapped the hell out of her. Makes sense.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SavoySuit said:


> Can't tell if the smarks are into Ronda or not.


Jury still out on the smarks.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Steph's ass is looking alright.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I hope they aren't going to try and turn Stephanie and Ronda into a female version of Vince and Stone Cold.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> The fact that the fans aren't chanting for Ronda right about now is very telling.
> 
> Edit: Spoke to soon.












Edit: Ok, ok. Nvm lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

LMAO Ronda not waiting for the drumroll :lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Steph is awesome.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Audio miscue...lol.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ronda with dat drum roll botch


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Lol terrible delivery


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I’m so sick of these two.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ego-Mania is running wild brotha!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I know Kurt isn't in the best shape ever, but this will be a really fun time I think.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I think Ronda might honestly be the WOAT talker. She makes Reigns look like a natural. My god.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Pretty good opening segment.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I made this prediction 4 week back


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kinda gay.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The way Kurt stands makes me cringe picturing him taking a bump.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Guess they couldn't get the Rock.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Crowd is into it lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kurt confirmed to be Rousey's tag partner.

Good to see Rocky refuse to waste his time on this company. :rock4


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Good crowd.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Greedy Stephanie has 2 contracts


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This has to be the most awkward WrestleMania match announcement ever.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

omg Kurt showing he does still got some balls

Better emasculate him again right quick


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Steph bouncing around like she's Brock Lesnar or something :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Steph :HA


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

stephanie running like a coward! lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Some acting as if Ronda being over is some special sign/testament. Woman has more name equity than almost anyone on the roster, is a legitimate athlete at a time when what is left of live audiences is generally diehards who eat up "adding legitimacy to rasslin," she is also new and beating up people fans are sick of.

It would be absolutely pathetic if she wasn't among the most over.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Stephanie jumping back and forth was great. God, she can be suck a goof.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

this is going to be an awful match


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Wait what was that Steph in the crowd with no security there what a mistake by the E there


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This match at mania, could be the worst of all time...seriously.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

They make Ronda look so awkward just timidly standing back during the brawls


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

KURT'S PUNCHES SO POWERFUL THEY CAN KNOCK TRIPS DOWN WITHOUT EVEN TOUCHING HIS CHIN

Also I can't wait for how terrible this match is gonna be with Angle and Trips stumbling around like the old farts they are 

Fucking terrible 'brawl'


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Lmao wow


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ronda and Kurt have terrible pacing problems. And it’s so cringey watching Angle attempt to wrestle. He looks about 90 years old when he tries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Stephanie actually got cucked for once on Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Well, the people saying Steph wouldn't have anything done to her before Mania were wrong :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Crowd is lit, people on here bitching like normal :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

A Samoan drop is her finisher?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

haha stephanie got hers lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

If they have Triple H and Stephanie win at WM :ha.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ok that was a good opening segment.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Other than the armbar, is her finisher a samoan drop?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Good segment. Probably should have closed the show. Don't see the show getting better than that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:bjpenn at Kurt and Ronda actually not getting geeked out early in the lead-up to 'Mania.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That was fun. RIP Steph :lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Awkward but good segment. The match is going to have to be saved by Steph and Ronda’s interaction.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Good segment feel like the face never get one over on the heels in modern day WWE surprised they actually
Let them use their finishers and not teased it to death.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SpeedStick said:


> Wait what was that Steph in the crowd with no security there what a mistake by the E there


The head of WWE security was standing right next to her, ROFL.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

power to the E another cheesy segment results in another very responsive crowd.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Good opening.

Ronda looks awkward at times but she's a novice so that only makes sense.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Probably don't want to give Ronda the arm bar since Asuka is currently using it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Can anyone tell me what happened? Tornado warning came up so I missed what Ronda and Kurt did.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Great opening segment. Crowd was lit. Many at WF hating.:ha


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



MrJT said:


> This match at mania, could be the worst of all time...seriously.


Cannot be worst than Vince vs Bret at WM26.

HHH selling might save this match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why is Cena on tonight when he is already on the Fastlane match?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I’m really rooting for Ronda, hope her wrestling exceeds expectations. And I pray they stop with the humble grateful smiling promos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Asuka and Nia next? at least they are getting it out of the way early.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

There are 4 or 5 shows left. 

I think the rivalry's gonna be good.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I really hope Ronda's finisher isn't a Samoan drop


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This whole segment is a bit off. The timing of the reveal and the spots seem mistimed. Not bad as a segment but something wasn't right.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Nia/Asuka next!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Still dont have alot of hope for this match. Kurt seems so frail and awkward, HHH's matches have been slow and boring, Ronda and Stephanie aren't wrestlers. So Hope for the best I guess...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Was that a Steph thong slip or am I seeing what I wanna see?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I can't believe Steph actually got attacked by someone.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Ratedr4life said:


> Cannot be worst than Vince vs Bret at WM26.
> 
> HHH selling might save this match.


Didnt Cole vs Lawler go around 30 minutes?????


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



MC 16 said:


> This whole segment is a bit off. The timing of the reveal and the spots seem mistimed. Not bad as a segment but something wasn't right.


True, there were some timing issues during the segment but overall it was a good opening.


----------



## Fartmonkey88 (Apr 3, 2012)

Rhonda getting the ankle lock it seems


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> Stephanie actually got cucked for once on Raw.


Who is the chick in your sig?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SavoySuit said:


> Guess they couldn't get the Rock.


If the richest actor in the world has a movie he's producing or starring in around the time, of course he's gonna take the damn movie over the WM match.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Undertaker23RKO said:


> I really hope Ronda's finisher isn't a Samoan drop


yeah that would suck she should have some kind of submission finisher.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Ratedr4life said:


> Cannot be worst than Vince vs Bret at WM26.
> 
> HHH selling might save this match.


Triple H is going to have to put on the performance of his life, to salvage this match.

Maybe he can have his buddies Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, X-Pac and Shawn Michaels interfere. Complete with a save from a returning Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



finalnight said:


> Who is the chick in your sig?


Madi Maxx. Small time Indies wrestler from North Carolina.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*










I died at this :ti


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Didn't think Ronda would get her hands on Stephanie this early but was cool...

So John Cena fucks off to SmackDown to get into their Championship PPV match but he's back on RAW tonight to tell us about what he's gonna do on SmackDown?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Cena, why are you on Raw??? You're in a SD PPV match now :lol


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> yeah that would suck she should have some kind of submission finisher.


It's one of the easiest beginner moves to pull off, that's why I reckon she did it.

I doubt that it's her finisher.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Triple H is going to have to put on the performance of his life, to salvage this match.
> 
> Maybe he can have his buddies Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, X-Pac and Shawn Michaels interfere. Complete with a save from a returning Hulk Hogan.


you guys keep forgetting Kurt is one of the greatest of all-time I think he be fine at Mania.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Chris22 said:


> Didn't think Ronda would get her hands on Stephanie this early but was cool...


Same, I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> yeah that would suck she should have some kind of submission finisher.


Should be an armbar of some sort like alberto del rio since that was her signature UFC move.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> True, there were some timing issues during the segment but overall it was a good opening.


Agreed. It advanced a storyline and got a pop from the crowd. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Steph finally took a bump. Ronda hit that Samoan drop pretty good.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Headliner said:


> Good segment. Probably should have closed the show. Don't see the show getting better than that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That photo of Steph in the promo pic for the match, she doesn't really look like that :lmao Photoshopped to hell.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970831896740540416


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Guys, Rousey is growing on me. What is happening? LOL!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> Madi Maxx. Small time Indies wrestler from North Carolina.


Giggity.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970831896740540416


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Inclined to believe there's going to be a run-in.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:lol This is great. Ronda’s mean as fuck. 

Color me sports entertained.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I thought Kurt looked strong in that segment. Ronda is getting a strong reaction. She just needs to gain confidence and learn to project in her promo. I feel almost as if she's being told what to say, and she may be struggling to remember what is written for her.

She still hasn't gotten her full package together. She doesn't really have any specific entrance down or anything like that. These things will come, and I think she'll be somewhat ready come Mania.

I'd still like to see Ronda built more like a bad ass UFC fighter. More mean mugging and less smiling. I think she's looked best when she's got that 'You don fucked up now' look on her face.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Guys, Rousey is growing on me. What is happening? LOL!


I've liked her since she was on UFC and am rooting for her in WWE. She clearly needs to improve but that will come with experience. Looking forward to her run with WWE.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I hope Asuka beats Nia clean, so they can stop trying to convince us that Nia is a credible threat to the streak [emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> you guys keep forgetting Kurt is one of the greatest of all-time I think he be fine at Mania.


He was.

Today, he's a guy struggling to stand on his two feet. 

Of course, there's the legend factor, he's a guy that can deliver a big performance when you expect it the least. But Triple H is the only physically fit, experienced wrestler in the match. He has aged a bit, but like Flair, he makes up for it with "ring psychology".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Damn, Mickie :book


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

They really could have been creative with getting Stephanie to do the match NOT being part of the active roster.
But no, their solution is she just has a contract out of thin air.

I'm just glad they didn't announce the match on social media.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So... Mickie's a mute now?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kurt and Trips both looked like 2 guys on their first day at wrestling school with absolutely no idea how to do shit in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> I thought Kurt looked strong in that segment. Ronda is getting a strong reaction. She just needs to gain confidence and learn to project in her promo. I feel almost as if she's being told what to say, and she may be struggling to remember what is written for her.
> 
> She still hasn't gotten her full package together. She doesn't really have any specific entrance down or anything like that. These things will come, and I think she'll be somewhat ready come Mania.
> 
> I'd still like to see Ronda built more like a bad ass UFC fighter. More mean mugging and less smiling. I think she's looked best when she's got that 'You don fucked up now' look on her face.




I’m sorry but Kurt did not look strong. He made like 3 mistakes within his first 2 lines. He messed up Stephanie’s name again. And his punches made him look like a granddad


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why do they keep booking this match? Nia has to job, Asuka has to sell and look weak. It serves no one any good purpose.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Really not a fan of these interviews during matches...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Damn Mickie looking good


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh this PIP promo stuff shouldn't be done.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

this match is a cluster fuck...think Ausuka might be hurt


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why does nia come out to some shitty mtv song?


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why do they only announce Nia Jax's weight ? 

Haha I can't believe why the women's don't want their weight announced, are they that insecure ?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is boring so far.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> you guys keep forgetting Kurt is one of the greatest of all-time I think he be fine at Mania.


I think it's gonna be an entertaining as fuck match. People just stay pessimistic on here.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Fuck I forgot it was Monday.. Did I miss anything good (trick question)?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Does anyone legitimately care about Cena's "road to Wrestlemania?" I mean truly legitimately care? Not just to be funny or contrarian or to show up the "haters", but actually, really, truly, meaningfully care whether Cena will be on that show or not?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Nia Jax is awful and I wish she would go away.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

"ASUKAS STREAK'S IN JEOPARDY"

No the fuck its't not fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



wkc_23 said:


> I think it's gonna be an entertaining as fuck match. People just stay pessimistic on here.


I'm going into it not expecting much with it being her first match and all, so if it delivers awesome and if not no big deal really.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Hawkke said:


> Does anyone legitimately care about Cena's "road to Wrestlemania?" I mean truly legitimately care? Not just to be funny or contrarian or to show up the "haters", but actually, really, truly, meaningfully care whether Cena will be on that show or not?




It’s like he took the storyline from Curt Hawkins or something. At least with him it’d make sense and be realistic


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Fuck I forgot it was Monday.. Did I miss anything good (trick question)?


Yes the opening segment actually (most of it anyways)


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Reil said:


> Nia Jax is awful and I wish she would go away.




If the rumours are true, she’s winning the Raw women’s championship at WM


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Kloner74v2 said:


> Why do they only announce Nia Jax's weight ?
> 
> Haha I can't believe why the women's don't want their weight announced, are they that insecure ?


Nia's the only one who could have a number remotely like he true weight be announced and not also impress on us week after week how tiny they are.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why are they doing a powerbomb into the post spot DURING commercial?











Someone help me understand?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



wkc_23 said:


> I think it's gonna be an entertaining as fuck match. People just stay pessimistic on here.


I agree. I'll be there in person, I can't WAIT to see Steph get hers :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That was a fucking perfect way to open the show. Ronda is a beast. She may not be good on the mic atm (though she is already improving), but her facial expressions when she is pissed is gold.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Therapy said:


> Fuck I forgot it was Monday.. Did I miss anything good (trick question)?


You missed a really good segment between the Authority, Kurt and Ronda. Ronda hit Steph with a Samoan drop.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

"The streak could be over"

:eyeroll

Come on.. Who's buying that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Quite frankly this match is detrimental to Asuka.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That's not a fucking triangle moron.. Grab her head, pull it down.. Stop using MMA terms..


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kurt finally showing some life in that segment :trips8

Hopefully they let him do a bunch of pills before the match and we might get the old Kurt :trips8


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Himiko said:


> If the rumours are true, she’s winning the Raw women’s championship at WM


So Asuka would be going after the SD Women's Championship instead? How did I miss this?!?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Damn that was a great ending to that match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That was impressive on Asuka's part, not letting go of the hold like that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Can't believe they had Nia tap. But that arm bar was set in for a good while.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Tap already you cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Should I mention they were in the ropes so the move should have been broken? Or maybe that Nia should have punched her in the face with her free hand or rake her eyes?


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Sup mickie how you doin?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Nia literally carried that match (and Asuka) with her power moves.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Jesus christ that shot straight up Nia's nose.. I think I saw a rebel base down there..


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

stupid ending why did'n Nia just go to the ropes when she had the chance and force the ref to break the hold.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Nia, literally everybody loses to Asuka, stop acting like you're the only one to ever lose to her :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



GCA-FF said:


> So Asuka would be going after the SD Women's Championship instead? How did I miss this?!?




Ha, you must be living in a bubble, rumours of Asuka vs Charlotte and Nia vs Alexa have been swirling around for weeks now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Are they turning Nia face?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Are they trying to face turn Nia to face a heel Alexa?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Nia actually getting a sympathy pop makes it all the more sad how she's been wasted not once, but *twice* against Asuka so early.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WWE pandering for a standing ovation for Nia.. :lol Stop it.. They act like it was an iron woman match..


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Bye Asuka. You'll be missed on RAW :Cry


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Get Nia some better fitted ring gear and let her be good.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Be funny if someone tried to interview her right now.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Cena being on RAW talking about his road to wrestlemania, even the WWE knows people don't watch SDL


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Kloner74v2 said:


> Why do they only announce Nia Jax's weight ?
> 
> Haha I can't believe why the women's don't want their weight announced, are they that insecure ?


I think it's because it sounds more intimidating the more you weigh. Like if Sasha Banks came out. It would be Sasha Banks weighing in at 110 pounds, just doesn't sound as scary I guess. I mean I don't know how much she weighs but I am just guessing. Anyway I hope you are enjoying the show!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So what exactly is Cena doing/saying tonight? They have to wait until he loses at Fastlane before continuing with this.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Cena was bludgeon bros on SD and tonight he's elias


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I always like it when Asuka and Nia go up against each and this was no different. Really liked that finish.

And it's pretty obvious what they're doing now. Nia loses, but she looks strong in defeat, leading to the crowd getting behind her. Which means eventually Asuka challenges Charlotte, and Alexa thinks she's saved until she has to face Nia, who has the crowd behind her now.

You don't have to like Nia, but you can't say what they're doing isn't working.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Whatever. I'm so fucking ready for Alexa to NOT be champion even if it is Nia who beats her.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> Be funny if someone tried to interview her right now.


I thought Renee was about to pop into frame after the match. :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mango13 said:


> Cena being on RAW talking about his road to wrestlemania, even the WWE knows people don't watch SDL


I did wonder if that was what was up and this is a reminder to the viewers from Cena of where he is.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> So what exactly is Cena doing/saying tonight? They have to wait until he loses at Fastlane before continuing with this.




Doing what he always does. Promote and make everything about himself


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Who the fuck is Chloe and Halle?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> So what exactly is Cena doing/saying tonight? They have to wait until he loses at Fastlane before continuing with this.


They don't call him "John Cunt Cena" for no reason. Well...at least I call him that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

And yet again, somebody I've never heard of singing America the Beautiful. Either I'm old or just out of touch :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Revival with the Jobber entrance. Gay.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Revival? zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Trophies said:


> I thought *Renee* was about to pop into frame after the match. :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Don't they realize that this whole getting a lucky victory over a dominant opponent is ALWAYS getting over the loser instead of the victor? Or are they deliberately doing this to sabotage Asuka? Because it's pretty moronic.
How difficult is it to understand? If you want to get someone over, don't put her/him in matches against people you want to protect! Shit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Ambrose Girl said:


> And yet again, somebody I've never heard of singing America the Beautiful. Either I'm old or just out of touch :lol


Tinashe last year...she is decently big.

No idea who those chicks are this year :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The Bar and The Revival is gonna be gooooood.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:lol The Revival getting that jobber entrance.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

There seem to be a lot of Heel vs Heel and Face vs Face matches scheduled for wrestlemania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Revival with a jobber entrance. I don't know why they won't heat these guys up alittle bit and put them in a match with The Bar at WM..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Himiko said:


> Doing what he always does. Promote and make everything about himself





Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> They don't call him "John Cunt Cena" for no reason. Well...at least I call him that.


And here I was savoring the notion that he would be on SD for the rest of the road to Mania.

Oh well...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Really hope The Revival win this match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Omg here we go again with if you beat the champions you get to face the champions at a later date, so fucking dumb. I mean they're seriously just giving away the WM match on Raw, who the fuck wants to see the match at WM if we already saw it on Raw? Imagine if we got Stone Cold vs The Rock on Raw weeks before WM 17? Its dumb as fuck.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I swear RAW's tag team division is the drizzling shits. There is not one tag team that I even like a little bit.

At least SD has some likability in the Uso's and New Day.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Wait if the Revival win.....they face the bar at Mania?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is turning into a squash.. The revival are done..


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think it's because it sounds more intimidating the more you weigh. Like if Sasha Banks came out. It would be Sasha Banks weighing in at 110 pounds, just doesn't sound as scary I guess. I mean I don't know how much she weighs but I am just guessing. Anyway I hope you are enjoying the show!


I know haha I was just trolling a little bit 

I hope I'll enjoy the show too haha


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SAMCRO said:


> Omg here we go again with if you beat the champions you get to face the champions at a later date, so fucking dumb. I mean they're seriously just giving away the WM match on Raw, who the fuck wants to see the match at WM if we already saw it on Raw?


Another team will probably be added to be honest.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

It's stupid that you have to beat the champions first before you can get a championship shot to beat them again. I hope Revival win this.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Bar vs Revival at Mania? When we're literally already seeing that match right now? I never got why they do that 'if you beat the champs you face them at the PPV' - cos they already beat them :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Guess that guy was pissed then? Lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The Revival get zero reaction for anything they do.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mango13 said:


>


Renee > Charly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

It's WM season. You're telling me WWE can't come up with something alittle more creative than "Beat the champs on a random Raw a month before WM and you face that same team at WM!"? Like...really? If there's anytime of the year WWE can put in alittle more effort, it's RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Is there any chance of Brother Nero making it in time for Mania to team with Woken Matt? Or is that just a fantasy?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Shatter Machine or Riot


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> It's WM season. You're telling me WWE can't come up with something alittle more creative than "Beat the champs on a random Raw a month before WM and you face that same team at WM!"? Like...really? If there's anytime of the year WWE can put in alittle more effort, it's RIGHT NOW.


Preach on.. It's WM season and they are barely trying to sell the stupid thing.. They once again are purely relying on "the spectacle" that is WM to sell tickets..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> It's WM season. You're telling me WWE can't come up with something alittle more creative than "Beat the champs on a random Raw a month before WM and you face that same team at WM!"? Like...really? If there's anytime of the year WWE can put in alittle more effort, it's RIGHT NOW.


Its cause Vince gives ZERO fucks about the tag division, he just sees tag matches as a way to fill time on Raw. He sure as hell aint gonna make sure any effort gets put into a tag title feud for WM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

After the hot start, the crowd is completely dead.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> After the hot start, the crowd is completely dead.


What crowd wouldn't be dead for this match though lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> It's WM season. You're telling me WWE can't come up with something alittle more creative than "Beat the champs on a random Raw a month before WM and you face that same team at WM!"? Like...really? If there's anytime of the year WWE can put in alittle more effort, it's RIGHT NOW.


They could have done a short tournament with all the tag teams to determine who would face The Bar at Mania. Would have been a good way to give them something to do for the following weeks.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> After the hot start, the crowd is completely dead.


Its a Revival match. They suck the life out of every crowd.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why the fuck does The Revival have to beat the champions to be the number 1 contenders? They've beaten every tag team on Raw except them, shouldn't that automatically make them the number 1 contenders? I'll never understand why WWE loves making it where oyu have to defeat the champions to get a title shot.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:lol The crowd isn't even worked up for the hot pin counts.. I've seen TNA crowds sitting on their hands less


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Raw's tag division is in desperate need of new blood, it's (maybe the only) one area where Smackdown is far ahead of Raw. As much as The Revival were great on NXT, they just feel incredibly flat on the main roster (of course the injuries didn't help).


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> It's WM season. You're telling me WWE can't come up with something alittle more creative than "Beat the champs on a random Raw a month before WM and you face that same team at WM!"? Like...really? If there's anytime of the year WWE can put in alittle more effort, it's RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



HBKRollins said:


> What crowd wouldn't be dead for this match though lol


The Revival are fucking awesome. It's a shame their back to back injuries happened and derailed all their momentum.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Revival burial continues


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Thank the Lord


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

LOL

Revival are geeks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Revival don't even get the match.

:lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Gotta be an AOP call up coming soon.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh hey, one time that 'beat the champs' thing didn't work :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mango13 said:


>


Charly already had her interview earlier in the match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

How did Cesaro kickout - Cole in the most unenthusiastic voice ever


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

What.
The.
Fuck.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That match had ZERO chemistry.. So much sloppy work between all of them.. Shit match was shit..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I think the AOP will be the challengers at WM.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Injuries have completely killed The Revival. Dead. in. the. water.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

No flips, just fists crickets 8*D

And holy Christ, what did Corey do to his hair? :tripsscust


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> Revival don't even get the match.
> 
> :lmao


They honestly don't deserve it, they have no momentum and put on boring matches as of late.

Good call.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So who the fuck are they facing at WM then? They've beaten every team on Raw, i mean i don't get it what other team are they gonna face besides the Revival?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Revival lose? :lmao

Who's left?


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

People shit all over the Revival, but people severely underestimate how boring The Bar is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Well at least we get Cena out of the way next.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Dear god, when did Corey Graves do that to his hair?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So The Bar won...? But who will they defend against? It was a boring match though and I love Cesaro & The Revival.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

What the hell was that trailer??? Why was Taker, Bray, Kane etc in it? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



HBKRollins said:


> They honestly don't deserve it, they have no momentum and put on boring matches as of late.
> 
> Good call.


That's fine. I don't even care anymore. But why have this match to begin with...other than, I know...to kill time.

fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Can't wait for the new Strangers :mark


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SAMCRO said:


> So who the fuck are they facing at WM then? They've beaten every team on Raw, i mean i don't get it what other team are they gonna face besides the Revival?


The broken Hardys.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Another WWE themed horror movie?

See No Evil was there only decent one.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I guess maybe they had the Bar beat the Revival so they can say they’ve beaten every team on Raw. And then they’ll bring up an NXT tag team. Unless they go with the Hardyz upon Jeff’s return?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Probably going to be the Bar vs Broken Hardys at Mania. Matt buries Bray 6 feet under in the next couple of weeks and Jeff returns as Brother Nero to start the build towards the match at Mania.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Trophies said:


> Can't wait for the new Strangers :mark


It's produced by the WWE. Don't get your hopes up lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> No flips, just fists crickets 8*D


I'm a Revival guy, but this right here :HA :HA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Another WWE themed horror movie?
> 
> See No Evil was there only decent one.


Its not a WWE horror film, WWE has nothing to do with it, they was just plugging it, i have no idea why they added Bray, Kane and Taker in it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Means Broken Hardys or AoP.

There's no one else left.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why the fuck are they saying find out what Cena plans for WM when he was included in the title match on SD. Do they not think we know what happened on SD. Fucking stupid.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Probably going to have a multi-man tag team match at WM.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Is there really any room on the card for the tag match anyways? I hope they don’t over bloat the card like they always do.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SAMCRO said:


> Its not a WWE horror film, WWE has nothing to do with it, they was just plugging it, i have no idea why they added Bray, Kane and Taker in it.


Gotta be topical!


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

John Cena Sucks ! John Cena Sucks ! John Cena Sucks !


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



taker1986 said:


> Why the fuck are they saying find out what Cena plans for WM when he was included in the title match on SD. Do they not think we know what happened on SD. Fucking stupid.


They just assume no one watches SD.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ugh, fuck off Cena.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Fastlane is this Sunday? ...uhh okay thought it was still a week or 2 away


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I am hoping Taker beats Cena at Mania.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Smackdown getting booed :lmao


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Is Cena here just to kill some time on the show?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Hey Cena, don't tell me what to do, I won't listen to you :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

LOL Smackdown is so fucking bad they need Cena to come on RAW to promote their shows lmfao.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

There is a certain irony to a Raw segment being used to recap Smackdown, rofl.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

APPLEDOOO!!!

Still surreal how with each passing day, Cena's "your time is up, my time is now" verse becomes less and less true.



wkc_23 said:


> Lumpy McRighteous said:
> 
> 
> > No flips, just fists crickets 8*D
> ...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I don't see the point of this segment.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> I've liked her since she was on UFC and am rooting for her in WWE. She clearly needs to improve but that will come with experience. Looking forward to her run with WWE.


I was really worried that she was gonna be like Brock and not be around much. I am glad to see that she really likes wrestling.  Yeah she seems to be getting better on the mic already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Yeah Cena you are not breaking the record in a B-level PPV like Fastlane.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Would be quite a twist if Cena did win the WWE title at Fastlane. I'd be pissed af though. Cause I wanna see AJ/Nakamura.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WAT THE FUCK IS THE POINT OF THIS PROMO


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

If this fucking guy wins on Sunday and ruins Styles vs Nakamura i'm not even gonna bother watching Mania.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ugh.. This is a classic pandering Cena promo playing to the smarks while putting himself over..


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mango13 said:


> LOL Smackdown is so fucking bad they need Cena to come on RAW to promote their shows lmfao.


:ti:ti:ti:ti


They really want people to watch Fastlane!!!


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

so John Cena has earned the right to be the only free agent in wwe but now we are to believe he has to earn a spot on the wrestlemania card? ok then.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

John Cena, you will NOT win the title and fuck up Styles/Nakamura!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Cena's promos are unbearable, so much waffling :sleep


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

******, you've only won that particular belt 13 times (which is still way too many, damn it :hogan).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

To think this dude was the FOTC for 10 fucking years. Impeccable taste, Vince.

:lmao


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The Nexus says other wise.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Just hit the gong and start the feud already. Christ.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh jesus fucking christ... A 3 Way?? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? Even the crowd is shitting on this..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That crowd reaction to the match :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Thank for the spoiler Cena


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

He says he’s not given opportunities. He’s gotten the opportunity to compete on Raw for WM and now Smackdown for WM. and he’s taking a spot from the Raw talent to talk about himself and his Smackdown match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust? Did not see that coming. lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust so doesn't belong.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The fuck is going on...Goldust?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Hey Cena, maybe you just should join the Andre the Giant battle royal if you can't get any Mania match :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

What in the blue fuck is goldust doing out here smh....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Strange to think that as long as Cena has been in the E, Goldy has over ten years on Cena in the biz.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

If they insert Cena into Styles/Nakamura :maury


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Good idea John but...nobody wants you included.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Kloner74v2 said:


> I know haha I was just trolling a little bit
> 
> I hope I'll enjoy the show too haha


Ohhhhh ok! It takes me a little bit sometimes. I am always excited for Wrestlemania though even though the road can be a bit bumby. :laugh:


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Would understand Reigns push if he could talk like this on the mic. Fotc should always be able to connect with the audience.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust is a relevant segment? Is it 1997?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That was a horrible promo from Cena, idk it didn't have the same passion and cadence he usually does.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



frankthetank91 said:


> Goldust is a relevant segment? Is it 1997?


He's just about to give Cena a lesson in how to give a promo. Watch.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

why is this segment even happening


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

If this turns into a Fatal 4 Way at WM I will suck my own dick..


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

There ya go Cena, you vs goldust for wrestlemania. Now fuck off and leave us alone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust and Cena? I've actually never seen that match before.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldie about to get the Golden Shovel


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Not sure why Goldust is out here but he's a GOAT IC and one of my favs.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is so random lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I can hear TV remotes clicking all over America right about now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

It's not hard to understand Cena, he's saying he's been screwed over.. use that little noodle of yours.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WTF is this crap fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I'm so confused :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WTF is this segment?

All round so damn bad.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is hilarious, crowd is so confused


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WTFFFF?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust still the GOAT at confusing the fuck outta ERRYBODY

LIKE A BAWSS


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

What is going on...


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Most random segment in history of RAW?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That..... Was weird.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:lol They saved this for the 9pm "We need ratings" segment? WTF???


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Damn. Now Goldust is punking Cena?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust just showed Cena how to do a proper promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Going to commercial after that. :lmao I'm sure the fans will stay tuned during a commercial break just to come back to that shit.

:lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Cena doesn't give a shit anymore.

Idk what has happened, has he checked out or are the lines he being given just that bad?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

golddust still has it on the mic I would take him over anyone on the current roster on the mic other then the miz.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Bruh...

what the fuck is he even saying?????????


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

wtf


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Most random Goldust promo/appearance ever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

then they cut to commercvial lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

End Cena’s reign of terror, Goldust!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldy showing Cena how it’s done. Hilarious swerve.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust is one of my favorites. I wouldn't be mad if he got one more small title run.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Himiko said:


> Ha, you must be living in a bubble, rumours of Asuka vs Charlotte and Nia vs Alexa have been swirling around for weeks now


I thought Asuka was taking Bliss' belt too. With her wrestling on Raw every week and all :shrug


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> If they insert Cena into Styles/Nakamura :maury


AJ and Nakamura has like no feud thus far though. Cena has to be inserted to make things interesting. Can thank Nakamuras lack of being able to cut a good promo for that.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Reset the "Cena is showing heel signs" clock.. Stay tuned next week on WF when Cena cuts a promo and someone starts a "Is Cena giving heel hints?" thread..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WTF is Goldust gonna do? This is just to give Cena another squash match. At least it was semi-creative.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Whoever wrote this segment should be fired ASAP.

What the fuck was the point of this Cena appearance? This is WM season build your other stories rather than using Cena to fill time...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970844583000080384


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

People really think this is some super superior show to SD? lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Damn, they give us something different and the crowd shiets on it. 

Fugg this crowd!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Vegeta said:


> Whoever wrote this segment should be fired ASAP.
> 
> What the fuck was the point of this Cena appearance? This is WM season build your other stories rather than using Cena to fill time...


The point is to get the people who watch RAW, to watch Smackdown.

That's about it.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust translation:

"There are worse things than not being in the main event at Wrestlemania. I've been with this company since 1996 and have never been in the main event. You're an entitled little btch." Punch.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> Going to commercial after that. :lmao I'm sure the fans will stay tuned during a commercial break just to come back to that shit.
> 
> :lol


hey it made me want to see what happens after the commercial break is over :draper2


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> golddust still has it on the mic I would take him over anyone on the current roster on the mic other then the miz.


This must be a joke. I switched off after 4 words.. and the crowd didn't give a shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

If Cena loses to Goldust as well


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Cena Vs. Goldust, i'd die if Goldust actually wins.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This crowd is amazing.. I love they are silent.. It's not even stupid town silence.. It's they are bored shitless wrestling fans silence..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> I can hear TV remotes clicking all over America right about now.


You are right about one thing, my remote did click. The mute got turned off when Golddust came out!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



deepelemblues said:


> hey it made me want to see what happens after the commercial break is over :draper2


More power to ya', then.

:shrug


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SethRollinsGOAT said:


> This must be a joke. I switched off after 4 words.. and the crowd didn't give a shit


good for you I don't care.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WTF LOL BOTCH


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is odd.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Therapy said:


> This crowd is amazing.. I love they are silent.. It's not even stupid town silence.. It's they are bored shitless wrestling fans silence..


Sad part is they were hot for the opening segment. Been dead ever since.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The point is to get the people who watch RAW, to watch Smackdown.
> 
> That's about it.


 After that promo, I wouldn't want a bar of SD.

Cena has been jobbing to everyone, then he goes to SD and beats their champion on the first night and then he cuts this nonsensical promo which makes little sense or flows logically. 

Did Cena take something before he went out?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Vegeta said:


> Cena doesn't give a shit anymore.
> 
> Idk what has happened, has he checked out or are the lines he being given just that bad?




He’s given free range for his promos


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

What the fuck is going on?

This is a RTWM show. Why the fuck is Goldust facing John Cena?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> More power to ya', then.
> 
> :shrug


well of course it turned out to be a predictable boring "they made this a match during the break!" that cena will win instead of something interesting, but i can hold out hope that sometime WWE will do something interesting 

hope is all i got i cant give it up


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:lol Did Anyone catch all the empty seats in the upper levels? They aren't even trying to hide it..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust making Shattered Dreams go from being about "lol he kicked that dude in the nuts" into a meta reference to his own existential dread of being someone who never lived up to his father's enormous reputation.

So of course something deep and mature like this will get wasted in order to wash out the taste of utter boredom from John Boy's umpteenth "RISE ABOVE ____" promo. :armfold


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Soooo, that was pointless. Ok, I got it.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That was like those career mode segments in the old WWE segments when a random jobber would show up to challenge you or do a run in so you build your stats.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Himiko said:


> He’s given free range for his promos


 That promo had no logical flow and was all over the place.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Sucks watching air punches in wrestling... like damn I know it's fake, but shiet..


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goldust is better than Cena in every way. Shame. (though obviously Goldust shouldn't go over Cena)


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Didn't Cena beat AJ Styles on SDL? How is this match with Goldust even a thing? They killed this "Cena is down on his luck, can't overcome the odds" nonsense the minute that he beat the WWE Champion almost a week ago.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Elias is wearing cute clothes as usual lol!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Symphony of Destruction next?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Elias with sage words :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The most random RAW match ever. :lol

Elias :mark


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

GOLDUST<=JOBBER


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh wow he beat Goldust.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh God another 20 minute Miz promo. Fucking PASS.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> SethRollinsGOAT said:
> 
> 
> > This must be a joke. I switched off after 4 words.. and the crowd didn't give a shit
> ...


Lmao sit down bitch.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Finally Bayley/Sasha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh no. Bayley gonna be on the mic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Good Heyman is on tonight, I imagine Reigns interrupts. Let's see where it goes.

I expect Rollins and Balor to interrupt Miz.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Vegeta said:


> After that promo, I wouldn't want a bar of SD.
> 
> Cena has been jobbing to everyone, then he goes to SD and beats their champion on the first night and then he cuts this nonsensical promo which makes little sense or flows logically.
> 
> Did Cena take something before he went out?


That's the problem when you're creating promos for the purpose of popping Smackdown's ratings, instead of furthering a storyline.

Cena was shoved into Smackdown's main event program for no other reason than to draw some fans in. The problem is that you can't just do that, when you don't have any logical storyline whatsoever that the fans are interested in. 

I bet Cena was just told to go out there and cut a random promo hyping the Fastlane main event. That's why it came off as a rambling mess.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh no, a Bayley promo


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This Raw is complete shit.

Remember when there were people bitching about the gauntlet match a couple weeks ago? Do you people actually prefer this shit?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I think you have to be a hardcore fan to appreciate Goldust in 2018. I don't expect casuals to understand.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh no. Bayley is gonna explain her actions. I hope this is good.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

A Bayley promo, A Miz promo, another Heyman promo. That's all they've advertised.









Man fuck this show. Smackdown is better and you can't tell me different.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That unsolved show is really good


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Steve Black Man said:


> This Raw is complete shit.
> 
> Remember when there were people bitching about the gauntlet match a couple weeks ago? Do you people actually prefer this shit?


 The only good segment on the show was a promo segment... Every other match has been shit or meh..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



wkc_23 said:


> Oh no. Bayley gonna be on the mic.


You don't want to come to the Hugger Side? :bayley:bayley2:Bayley


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SethRollinsGOAT said:


> Lmao sit down bitch.


looks like I hit a nerve. :grin2:


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Hour and a half in...and nothing really happened outside of the first segment...this is what is killing wrestling. The shameless time killing on pointless shit while telling us that they don't have time to make proper use of mid card talent...do the writers even write for anything outside of the main event anymore?


----------



## Jojean41 (Mar 3, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Just got back from work and welcome to Monday Night Raw!

Hello everybody here on wrestleforums. :grin2:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ohh this Bayley promo got me nervous. I love her but she makes me nervous when she has a mic in her hand. Please keep this short.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

They're showing THE HULKSTER? 

WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Vegeta said:


> The only good segment on the show was a promo segment... Every other match has been shit or meh..


The promo segment was a clusterfuck. The only reason it got a reaction is because of the names involved and Steph taking a bump. Ronda was shit on the mic and missed her cue on the drumroll completely, Kurt just sat there for what seemed like an hour after Triple H kicked him into the turnbuckle, and the interaction between Trips and Angle was clunky as fuck.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



deepelemblues said:


> They're showing THE HULKSTER?
> 
> WHAT IS GOING ON


It means Cena's found an opponent brother!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



deepelemblues said:


> They're showing THE HULKSTER?
> 
> WHAT IS GOING ON


Who else is gonna induct him? :lol


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Himiko said:


> Ha, you must be living in a bubble, rumours of Asuka vs Charlotte and Nia vs Alexa have been swirling around for weeks now


Evidently I have been lol...that would be better though lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> Going to commercial after that. :lmao I'm sure the fans will stay tuned during a commercial break just to come back to that shit.
> 
> :lol


I figured that match would be blah too. Cena needs someone who can create motion around him for a solid match and since Goldy doesn't seem in that extremely mobile, 2013/2014 condition, Dustin really needs a guy who gets his "old school", methodical style and can sell around him (selling/expressions always a hole in Cena's game). 

There is a reason Goldust's arguable best singles match outside of being the Natural in WCW was against Orton, while Cena and Orton imo. never had any chemistry.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Yay! :Bayley


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

They just stick anyone in the HOF these days, ellsworth will be in their one day I'm sure.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Therapy said:


> :lol The crowd isn't even worked up for the hot pin counts.. I've seen TNA crowds sitting on their hands less


I'm not watching but I thought The Revival were a pretty hot team with the crowd when they joined the main roster. They're great tag team wrestlers, and usually draw heat very well from the crowd. Are they just not over with the main roster crowd?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I wanna get up in Bayley's guts.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Thank god they didn't let her talk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I thought she was gonna talk?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Never been more excited to hear Paige's theme.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Is Bayley told to act mentally challenged or is it just natural?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Please give us a Sasha heel turn or I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



taker1986 said:


> They just stick anyone in the HOF these days, ellsworth will be in their one day I'm sure.


lol they are running out of people to put in.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I still think it's kinda pointless to have Paige there tbh.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

A Cena promo, an Angle promo, a Miz promo, a Heyman Promo. This episode is toxic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Mandy wens3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Come on Mandy, get the win.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Does anyone care what Bayley has to say? But Paige on the mic? Love it!


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> SethRollinsGOAT said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao sit down bitch.
> ...


You posted your dumb opinion on a forum and You "don't care" sure, buddy. And yeah im fuming pal hahahaha


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



taker1986 said:


> They just stick anyone in the HOF these days, ellsworth will be in their one day I'm sure.


As he should be :becky2






:lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mango13 said:


> The Revival are fucking awesome. It's a shame their back to back injuries happened and derailed all their momentum.


Okay I guess this answers my question from my last post :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Mandy could def get it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I want in three of Mandy Rose's holes. I won't name which.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Mandy is so much hotter than Bailey. But Bailey is a way better wrestler lol.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Mandy’s ass is amazing


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Mandy has never looked better.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Zac512 said:


> lol they are running out of people to put in.


Exactly but they need to draw the line somewhere otherwise every superstar will be in their and makes it pointless.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

A fucking cartwheel is incredible athleticism :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I still think it's kinda pointless to have Paige there tbh.


She is the best talker in the group. I imagine it is probably hard for her to admit she is done in the ring. Maybe being there helps her feel better? I do miss her wrestling though.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

And Mandy Rose channeling her inner Stacy Keibler with that cartwheel.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Zac512 said:


> lol they are running out of people to put in.




And yet Chyna hasn’t been inducted.... yet the Ultimate Warrior has been, and has an award named after him.  Stupid company


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Dare I say Mandy's ass is better than Bailey's?


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Mandy Rose is so bland and talentless.. throwback to the divas division


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Chris22 said:


> Does anyone care what Bayley has to say? But Paige on the mic? Love it!


Paige is the best Mic worker in the division. She can talk as a heel and face.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why is Paige in gear? She should just say she’s retired and managing


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Total Package said:


> Mandy’s ass is amazing


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Injuries have completely killed The Revival. Dead. in. the. water.


That is really too bad, they were a fantastic tag team who were great at work a crowd up. Unfortunately I can't see either of them doing much with a singles run.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

They hit a goldmine with Mandy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Total Package said:


> Why is Paige in gear? She should just say she’s retired and managing


She is not wearing her ring gear.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



deepelemblues said:


> They're showing THE HULKSTER?
> 
> WHAT IS GOING ON


It means Cena's found an opponent brother!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

lol them cutting her interview 10 seconds in. That's an absolute burial of her mic ability.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



RamPaige said:


> And Mandy Rose channeling her inner Stacy Keibler with that cartwheel.


Who is that in your sig?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I want in three of Mandy Rose's holes. I won't name which.


:bryan2:sasha2:regal 

Oh my goodness lol!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Most of you watch shietty Raw every week and loiter in the Raw thread, but won't gig SDL a fuggin chance! Fugg you causuals! And don't come for me... I'm in my bag tonight!

LMFAO


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige is the best Mic worker in the division. She can talk as a heel and face.


Yes she is one of the best! I miss her wrestling so much! :crying:


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle2 (Mar 6, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I don't know if it has been mentioned, but Cena did the Undertaker hand sign https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvHU6y7weSs


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SAMCRO said:


> So who the fuck are they facing at WM then? They've beaten every team on Raw, i mean i don't get it what other team are they gonna face besides the Revival?


Perfect segue into introing whoever is the opponents of The Ba. Don't be surpised to hear Cole steal your words within the next couple weeks leading up to a debuting team.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why would Bayley beating Mandy be a big deal? Mandy can't win anything herself :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> Who is that in your sig?


Melina.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Wayyyyy too much womens wrestling. We're 90 minutes in and the women..(counting Ronda and Steph) have already had 3 long segments. Too much.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

More wasted time on this match...

Crowd is fucking done with this Raw.

Remember when RTWM raws were the shit? What happened?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Dat knee by Mandy tho.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

How embarrassing that a Raw match win over Bayley would be classed as “the biggest win in Mandy’s career” lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This crowd is dead


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> :bryan2:sasha2:regal
> 
> Oh my goodness lol!


Don't mind me... lol.:grin2:


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Don't fret guys..We have a Miz and Heyman promo of 20 minutes of them saying the same shit they always do to look forward too.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Damn these jumpcuts!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Weird finish to the match.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Paige:"Oh no, it's that girl that tried to kill me!"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Heel turn for Sasha incoming!!!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

They should have Sasha join Absolution and let Paige do her promos for her. Save us from having to listen to her desperate attempts at a promo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Holy camera cuts and shakes. I hate Dunn.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

All that and no fucking heel turn what's the point?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Sasha about to cry because she doesn't have a match to botch in tonight


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

There was a time when people thought Sasha was a better promo than Paige.....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Megadeth concert coming up soon.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh right! It's women's history month. I always forget about that.


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Cocks out for MANDY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Almost 2 hours into the show and none of my favourites have been on yet. Boring lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh, it's Women's History Month. Cool!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



RamPaige said:


> Melina.


I can see why Batista did what he did. :surprise:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Womens history month and Stephanie isn't doing voice overs and taking all the credit? I am shocked...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Women's history month? Is this a new thing or did I miss something?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Does Paige's duck lips bother anyone else?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Not a bad match between Mandy and Bayley. Felt like they were just going through the motions. I could have done without the Bayley promo tease. We know she struggles with promos but having her cut off even before getting out one sentence was bad.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Does Paige's duck lips bother anyone else?


Nope.. She's fully embracing the white trash and I'm enjoying the ride..


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



finalnight said:


> Women's history month? Is this a new thing or did I miss something?


She's knocked out from that Ronda Samoan drop lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



RamPaige said:


> The Nexus says other wise.


Who is that in your sig?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Alexa really not helping by rubbing it in Nia's face here lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I am ready for them to go all out with the Sasha and Bayley feud. I guess I just need to be patient! It probably won't be as good as NXT but I hope it could be!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

LMAO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Nia and Alexa it is.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

ANOTHER womens segment. The fuck is this, GLOW?


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Therapy said:


> Sasha about to cry because she doesn't have a match to botch in tonight


She's still more entertaining than the rest of the Women's division bar Asuka. (And Bliss on the mic)


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This entire segment what the fuck.

If Nia doesn't lay her out lmaoo


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Poor Nia!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Nia legit crying


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WTF IS THIS SEGMENT? :lol There is no crying in WWE


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Alexa is gold lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

What? Crying? Dammit!


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Wah wah wah


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Alexa shitting on Nia lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Wow they just made Nia look pathetic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Props to Nia. It's hard to just cry on the spot like that. Which, I probably would too if I got roasted like that :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That Nia Alexa segment was kinda uncomfortable to watch lol. That deep zoom right into Nia’s face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Way to make Nia look strong there :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Does Paige's duck lips bother anyone else?


Honestly, it just all blurs into her downward spiral at this point.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

LOL


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Monster heel btw


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Nia vs. Alexa is gonna be like The Ultimate Warrior vs. The Honky Tonk Man at Summerslam 1988.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

You might not want to go to Alexa for emotional support lol!


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Can we not do a fat shaming gimmick with Nia?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This Alexa/Jaxx thing and Rousey/Kurt/Authority are the best things going on Raw, besides Rollins.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So Nia vs Alexa happening. Asuka vs Charlotte.

Not bad but really it should be Sasha vs Bayley for the RAW women’s championship.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

They're turning Nia Jax face so she can squash Alexa if anyone didn't get it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Headliner said:


> Wow they just made Nia look pathetic into the female version of CryingBigShow.gif


FTFY, brah. Shit is still :kobefacepalm-inducing, regardless.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So we are only getting 1 hour for Braun/Elias, Reigns/Heyman and Miz/Rollins/Balor?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



RamPaige said:


> Melina.





JDP2016 said:


> I can see why Batista did what he did. :surprise:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I’d love to see Alexa as a face, but I think it’ll be really interesting to see Nia as a face. Based on interviews and on total divas she seems to have a really fun bubbly personality and a great sense of humour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kurt has the weirdest posture. He can’t ever stand up straight.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That Nia segment made me feel like I was watching one of those cheesy special episode shows from the 90s or something were they teach you life lessons and stuff. Maybe it was the way they zoomed in on her face?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So they're going with Alexa/Nia?

WWE must never want Carmella to cash in.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Jesus this recap is longer than the opening segment was in real time.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

They're using the same song from WM30 now in their promos by Kid Rock?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I kinda wish Rousey F5d Stephanie...I got fired up when she had her on the shoulders. Samoan drop was a let down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Still have no idea what Strowman will do at WM.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I loathe Braun’s “Get These Hands” catchphrase. It’s so cringe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Braun with the Megadeth reference :banderas


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

What the hell is with all of these Megadeth references lately? Did Vince just discover them or something? :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This fucking text bullshit again

*THIS 

IS 

TEXT

IN A POST*


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Crazy zoom in on Nia's face, damn. That was uncomfortable.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



wkc_23 said:


> Still have no idea what Strowman will do at WM.




It’s so bad. All that’s left is a one on one with Elias or the battle royal. I can’t believe what they’re doing to the hottest act going right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Did Vince McMahon just discover Megadeth for the first time today? :serious:

EDIT - I see I was beaten to it.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Himiko said:


> I’d love to see Alexa as a face, but I think it’ll be really interesting to see Nia as a face. Based on interviews and on total divas she seems to have a really fun bubbly personality and a great sense of humour
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya she seems to be one of the most well liked women on the roster sort of like Nattie. Always see her hanging out with different groups.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Himiko said:


> I’d love to see Alexa as a face, but I think it’ll be really interesting to see Nia as a face. Based on interviews and on total divas she seems to have a really fun bubbly personality and a great sense of humour


----------



## NotJustTheTrainGuy (Jan 2, 2018)

So we have at least 4 women's matches at Mania (counting the mixed tag). Will Sasha-Bayley be on the pre show?

And is this the first time in WWE history we're getting multiple storylines involving women at one time, including ones that don't revolve around titles?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

For people who don't get the Megadeth references...


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I hate the words on the screen during the backstage promos. Could not be more obvious we're not seeing that happen live and it's dumb to have it when when Elias can walk up to Kurt and start talking and we're supposed to feel like it's occurring in real time.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



bradatar said:


> It’s so bad. All that’s left is a one on one with Elias or the battle royal. I can’t believe what they’re doing to the hottest act going right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




According to rumours, they’re keeping him as a back up plan incase something happens with the Roman Reigns steroid scandal. In the meantime it seems they’re gonna add Elias and Strowman to the IC match and make it a 5 way


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

K WWE, please drop the wordart. It’s not 1995 anymore.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

If Elias can make this gimmick match entertaining he is as good as I think he is..


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Does Paige's duck lips bother anyone else?


Mandy's bother me more


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Next week Strowman's promo is just going to be him reading the Rust in Peace lyric book xD


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This episode just gets more and more bizarre.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Goddamn he’s like Ray Manzarek on those keys. :mark:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I wanna walk with Elias


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Therapy said:


> This fucking text bullshit again
> 
> *THIS
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970855909260918784


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This Elias/Braun feud is a fail, IMO. Both guys are moving upwards. By pairing them together, what good comes of it? Strowman needs to kill people right now, not have semi-competitive matches. It weakens him. And Elias needs some wins to continue his ascent.

Shows WWE has zero idea what to do with either man right now, and that's a shame. Elias should be in the IC title feud, and Braun, well, obviously, should be in the main event against Brock for the Universal title.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



NotJustTheTrainGuy said:


> So we have at least 4 women's matches at Mania (counting the mixed tag). Will Sasha-Bayley be on the pre show?
> 
> And is this the first time in WWE history we're getting multiple storylines involving women at one time, including ones that don't revolve around titles?


Hopefully Nia/Alexa will be on the pre show :heyman6


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Elias appears and the crowd wakes up... :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Therapy said:


> If Elias can make this gimmick match entertaining he is as good as I think he is..


Is Elias, Sandow with WWE's backing?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I thought Elias was in the ring already :ti


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> I can see why Batista did what he did. :surprise:


You also see why John basically sacrificed his WWE career. :laugh: Not that it was worth it in the end.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh god, please interrupt him Braun :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Elias' beard isn't thick enough to hang with Braun.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

brb walking with Elias :trips9

So in addition to having a slick-ass catchphrase and being a solid talker, Elias can play guitar, piano *and* the drums. And yet the higher-ups honestly expect him to still be booed strongly from here on out. :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Lmaooooo Elias is gold


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I still think Hollywood Rock's concerts are better than Elias'.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Elias should be beating Lesnar at Mania. This is the guy you run with.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ok no reason why Braun hasn't interrupted yet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Holy hell, that was pretty good :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Elias gets better and better every week, what a GOAT


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:ha

Now that was classic.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



RamPaige said:


> I still think Hollywood Rock's concerts are better than Elias'.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Praying he manages to run away so we don’t have to sit through this match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Elias is good stuff he just needs to find a way to translate his stage character to his ring work.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Just give Elias better song writers please.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Elias’ tunes :lenny


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> Ok no reason why Braun hasn't interrupted yet.


Sure there is, he's holding up the car!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:ha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:lol That was so bad I loved it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ok, this is getting ridiculous :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Braun is unreal FFS!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Braun blocking the car.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That FUCKING close-up on Braun Strowman blocking the car :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I genuinely think Michael Cole purposely tries to be as irritating and over the top as possible to annoy the fans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Just let Braun win the Universal Championship already instead of Roman!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Elias should have got a 4WD car instead.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is like a comedy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Yep. Vince definitely has never heard of Megadeth before today.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Braun vs. Elias is like choosing between grilled cheese sandwiches and pizza: A painful decision no person should ever be forced to make. :serious:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Hawkke said:


> Sure there is, he's holding up the car!


Yes just saw it.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

What a goofy pre-match segment. I feel like the FX department got a smidge lazy this week.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

"GET IN THERE, COACH, GET IN THERE!"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Rust In Peace.. Another Megadeth reference.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Let Strowman back to your feet? Huh


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Can we just have these two for three hours every week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Corey is overdoing it with the Megadeth references.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

As a master of the bass guitar and touring musician I approve this segment!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Braun vs. Elias is like choosing between grilled cheese sandwiches and pizza: A painful decision no person should ever be forced to make. :serious:


Pizza is harder to make so I go with that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

LMAO this is all so silly but fuck it, it's funny and I love it :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Man, fuck Braun Strowman and anyone who likes him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Doubt BRAUN is done...

Edit: Nm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I'm only willing to sit through the "Mizzies" cos there's a huge chance of Seth and Finn in this :lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> I can see why Batista did what he did. :surprise:


I definitely want to chew on that ass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Man, fuck Braun Strowman and anyone who likes him.


You like Baron Corbin, so.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Poor Elias looking more and more like the hero we deserve after such a colossal ass whooping. roud2

Dat Team Little Big promo tho :3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Gotta say, i'm somewhat actually enjoying RAW this week.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Would have been funnier if Braun could actually play the piano and played some Mozart before smash Elias through it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> Pizza is harder to make so I go with that.


I commend you for your resolve regarding such a difficult choice. :bjpenn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You like Baron Corbin, so.....


Corbin has had 3 better quality matches in the last month than Braun has had his whole career.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WHY IS ROMAN FIGHTING FOR THE TITLE WHEN THEY HAVE THESE TWO!?!?!

My God the both of them are the best things going in the company and will likely be on the pre show


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Man, fuck Braun Strowman and anyone who likes him.


I'd rather like Braun than Boring Corbin :HA


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin has had 3 better quality matches in the last month than Braun has had his whole career.


He also has no charisma and isn't over. He's like what would happen if Roman Reigns was an ugly, bald jobber.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So I guess that Australia show is official now, guess I might be making a trip over there in October lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He also has no charisma and isn't over. He's like what would happen if Roman Reigns was an ugly, bald jobber.


You mean a guy who literally kicks out of 5 main eventers finishers in a row at 1 is over?





















I mean that takes soooooo much talent. How could that be.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I swear WWE reads this forum and just trolls people....Right after I said I was enjoying RAW tonight Bray comes out....sigh.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This Bray is awesome


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Well that was utterly pointless.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

They flopped in India, a country that has designated shitting streets, so now they're gonna try and win over Saudi Arabia, which has the unenviable position of being one of the most ass-backwards countries in the shithole region known as the Middle East.

This fucking company. :mj4


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mango13 said:


> I swear WWE reads this forum and just trolls people....Right after I said I was enjoying RAW tonight Bray comes out....sigh.


"Boss! Mango13 just said he's enjoying Raw!"

"Well we can't have that Goddammit!" :vince5


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mango13 said:


> I swear WWE reads this forum and just trolls people....Right after I said I was enjoying RAW tonight Bray comes out....sigh.


Mango13 is enjoying Raw tonight ???

Goddamnit send out Bray and Slater :tripstroll:vince8


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Thankfully that was short.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Every second of Bray's match represented the number of people that actually enjoy him right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



RainmakerV2 said:


> You mean a guy who literally kicks out of 5 main eventers finishers in a row at 1 is over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Braun isn't a very good worker (neither is Corbin), but he has a lot of charisma and he's fun to watch. Corbin is 6'8, if he had ANY personality, he'd be unstoppable.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I think i am going to grow my hair and dread it and gain like another 100 lbs and find myself a jojo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The crowd silence is deafening.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> "Boss! Mango13 just said he's enjoying Raw!"
> 
> "Well we can't have that Goddammit!" :vince5





HBKRollins said:


> Mango13 is enjoying Raw tonight ???
> 
> Goddamnit send out Bray and Slater :tripstroll:vince8



I've learned my lesson.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Well it's time


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I hate this woken Hardy. The TNA version was so much better.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

VANGUARD 1 AND THE DILAPIDATED BOAT! :mark:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Is this TNA or WWE? Because this is shit.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Will this be a match we'll have to watch on a screen at Mania? How.... fun.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Thank god that's over.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> VANGUARD 1 AND THE DILAPIDATED BOAT! :mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> VANGUARD 1 AND THE DILAPIDATED BOAT! :mark:


Alright, that video got me. I'm cautiously optimistic again. Vanguard 1 and the dilapidated boat have got me excited. 

Chances are we're gonna be seeing Brother Nero and Senor Benjamin soon! :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Do people still give a shit about who killed Biggie and Tupac?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, Braun isn't a very good worker (neither is Corbin), but he has a lot of charisma and he's fun to watch. Corbin is 6'8, if he had ANY personality, he'd be unstoppable.


He was going to win the title until Cena Alex Riley'd him for actually having a set and thinking he's the shit, and not walking around bowing to Cena. Either give Braun the God damn belt or move him to Smackdown. The shit is killing the show. No one is on his level except Roman. No one will beat him except Roman. Roman's beating Lesnar and is going to hold the title until Summerslam AT LEAST. So what? when Ambrose and Joe come back they're just going to be fed to this guy in 5 minute matches and beat with a simple powerslam just so he can lose to Reigns when the chips are down like he always fucking does? If Cena or Reigns just did that to Elias half this board would erupt, but Braun gets a fucking pass and he's never had a main event level match in his whole career. I mean someone help me out here.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

At least they finally advanced the Woken gimmick beyond stupid laughing contests..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Is this TNA or WWE? Because this is shit.












:quite


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The only way EITHER Bray or Matt's character works is if there is a straight man. Him saying "yayayayaaassss" over and over and Bray saying, "ahahaahahahaa" over and over doesnt make either creepy, weird or interesting, just boring. You need a straight man reacting to it or an audience reacting to JUST it. Having 2 guys not grounded in reality interacting over and over again is just confusing. If you wanted to do Broken Matt Hardy, should have had him kicked off the main roster and do it down in NXT. He needs a smark audience for it anyways.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Honesy, I hate Hardy's Laugh


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Rollins finally.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I can't believe they're doing this for a third time :lol

Let me predict how it'll go - Axel & Bo will get one, Miz himself will get one and he'll prob give one to Maryse somehow too. Then he'll insult Seth & Finn :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz's glasses look like some bullshit infomercial sunglasses you bought at 2:38am on a Tuesday in 1992


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Sad that Rollins is stuck with boring Miz after how amazing hes been lately.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This audience sucks. Miz is killing it as usual and audience is silent. Barely could get a yes chant going for Braun smashing Elias with a double
bass.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oops.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

"Still waiting on that Finn" :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That line about Kurt :ha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:lol Jordan.. Bastard son..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why is Miz moaning about the Chamber still? It's not like Miz won it :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kurt Angle for worst GM :lol


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

How am I the only one dying laughing at this. This is pretty great.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Welp, only Heyman left.
Time to switch to some Ohmibod porn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So this Miz award thing is really going to drag...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is awesome :lmao

Lol @ Miz and Angle saying Nothing over and over again :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



RainmakerV2 said:


> He was going to win the title until Cena Alex Riley'd him for actually having a set and thinking he's the shit, and not walking around bowing to Cena.


I very much doubt it. Vince was completely locked on to the Jinder experiment. 



> Either give Braun the God damn belt or move him to Smackdown. The shit is killing the show. No one is on his level except Roman. No one will beat him except Roman. Roman's beating Lesnar and is going to hold the title until Summerslam AT LEAST. So what? when Ambrose and Joe come back they're just going to be fed to this guy in 5 minute matches and beat with a simple powerslam just so he can lose to Reigns when the chips are down like he always fucking does?


I actually agree, they do just need to give him the belt or move him to SmackDown. I don't want to see him beat Joe or Ambrose only to lose to Roman, doesn't change the fact that he's a fun act, though.



> If Cena or Reigns just did that to Elias half this board would erupt, but Braun gets a fucking pass and he's never had a main event level match in his whole career. I mean someone help me out here.


Like I said, he's fun to watch. Cena is an act for children and Roman has no charisma.

And personally, I think Elias sucks too and is nothing more than a midcard role player, so I wouldn't erupt if Cena or Reigns did that to him. I genuinely wouldn't. I know most people will disagree with that, though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is honestly great. Miz can turn shit into gold.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz sucks man


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That Seth pop.

:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Seth brought back the fire pants....


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Seth, not the fire pants, please.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Crip Balor.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Finn Bluelor


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Jaysus. Seth’s face looks so weird with his beard shortened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Finn making a job out of interrupting Seth constantly lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Thank you Rollins for finally interrupting this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Crip Balor!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So Finn is sticking with that blue huh...a lighter shade would be better.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Seth back with them jobber pants. For shame.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Rollins brought back those hideous fire tights


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Absolutely nothing 

:lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Awwww Snaaaap, Miz going insider!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz fucking roasting Balor lmfao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz just COOKED Finn OHHHHHHH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz with the shovel to Balor.

Hand signal that's not even yours. :kliq


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz absolutely wrecked Balor.
roud


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Balor smiles too damn much, man. Even when he gets roasted.... Smiles.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

If you dont like the Miz by now...youre just a fucking asshole. Dudes absolutely killing it.


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Balor just smiles constantly. And it's uncomfortable watching him


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Seth's already beaten Miz and the Miztourage in a handicap match once before :lmao Dean was his partner then lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WOW. Miz. Balor is not gonna recover from that.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ouch Miz really burnt Balor! :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Balor with the stupid grin while Miz is roasting him...seriously?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz just ethered Balor!!!! GOT DAYUM SON!!!


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Seth should be way higher up on the card, by far the most talented on RAW


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Not only is the hand sign not his, but the "Too sweet" isn't his either. The Bullet/Balor Club are just NWO wannabees.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz telling the truth about Finn, Bullet Club is a shitty version of DX and NWO


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I hope that new Tomb Raider movie is as good as the games.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970866625548349441


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

The club insult was legit. Finn is okay, but QUIT SMILING.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Balor needs to go to SDL this year. Dude needs a serious reboot.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

dat shovel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I support Balor getting torn up, because he sucks, but can we please knock it off with the insider bullshit? Being "over" on the air doesn't matter, winning matches does. Save that over shit for social media, or podcasts, or something like that. I don't want to hear about it on the fucking air, it ruins the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

"I just got fucked up by the Miz. Absolutely destroyed, but this is all I can do"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I hope that new Tomb Raider movie is as good as the games.


Yeah, I enjoyed the Tomb Raider and Raise of The Tomb Raider, good games.


----------



## Beckeysha (Jan 6, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz better burn Balor into the 205 division!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Rollins and Finn cosplaying as Kane and Bluetista, respectively. :maury

Explain how ya boi could commit such fuckery, @Mr. Wrestlemania :rollins



Mango13 said:


>


:drose



Steve Black Man said:


> Alright, that video got me. I'm cautiously optimistic again. Vanguard 1 and the dilapidated boat have got me excited.
> 
> Chances are we're gonna be seeing Brother Nero and Senor Benjamin soon! :mark:


Gonna lose it if the crowd does the right thing by singing "CLASSIFY MYSELF AS OBSOLETE" during The Great War.

Hell, they need to go all the way and milk the PG rating by bringing in King Maxel. :tucky


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I support Balor getting torn up, because he sucks, but can we please knock it off with the insider bullshit? Being "over" on the air doesn't matter, winning matches does. Save that over shit for social media, or podcasts, or something like that. I don't want to hear about it on the fucking air, it ruins the show.


Agreed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



wkc_23 said:


> "I just got fucked up by the Miz. Absolutely destroyed, but this is all I can do"


Literal "just happy to be there" face.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz didn't burn Balor for shit. What he fucking said was so stupid, you don't have to work hard in Japan but you do in WWE? What?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Rollins and Finn cosplaying as Kane and Bluetista, respectively. :maury
> 
> Explain how ya boi could commit such fuckery, @Mr. Wrestlemania :rollins
> 
> ...


I can't, bro. :lol I don't like those pants, either. :lol But the rest of his attires are on point. A .900 batting average is pretty good.

:rollins


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Rollins wearing his Eddie pants tonight.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I wonder when people are going to realise that he made fun of Styles as with the hand sign comment. That's going to be very interesting.


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

Surely they won't close the show with just a Heyman-Reigns promo?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Y2JHOLLA said:


> Miz didn't burn Balor for shit. What he fucking said was so stupid, you don't have to work hard in Japan but you do in WWE? What?











rekt


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I kinda wish Balor wasn't involved in the Miz/Rollins feud. Miz is always fire on the mic, Rollins is on a big hot streak after the gauntlet match, and Balor is just kinda....there.


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

MC 16 said:


> I wonder when people are going to realise that he made fun of Styles as with the hand sign comment. That's going to be very interesting.


Difference is AJ is relevant and is probably the most talented star WWE has


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> I can't, bro. :lol I don't like those pants, either. :lol But the rest of his attires are on point. A .900 batting average is pretty good.
> 
> :rollins


Fair enough. :reigns

Hopefully he goes all in with the Kane tribute by burning those disgusting tights to a crisp and brings back that clean, silver trimmed gear.

:yoshi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Steve Black Man said:


> I kinda wish Balor wasn't involved in the Miz/Rollins feud. Miz is always fire on the mic, Rollins is on a big hot streak after the gauntlet match, and Balor is just kinda....there.


The triple threat should be good but Balor is definitely the weakest link there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Commentators have a point - Finn did beat Miz, but he did it after Seth had already beaten Miz and he was tired. Seth did it when Miz was fresh.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



wkc_23 said:


> rekt


He is over though, so that insult was shitty too and made no sense.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SethRollinsGOAT said:


> Difference is AJ is relevant and is probably the most talented star WWE has


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Balor with dat flip.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SethRollinsGOAT said:


> Difference is AJ is relevant and is probably the most talented star WWE has


Lol, that's not even relevant to the hand sing comment though. Styles also did it and did it much longer then Balor.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Well, The Stomp is still better than The Knee.


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why is Balor flexing. He looks like a kid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

There it is.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WWE is straight up addicted to multi-man matches now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kurt with more bad decisions for Miz :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Hahaha Miz's face :lmao How did it not occur to him that this is where this is going?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Miz eats another pin? This time in a 3 on 2 match with him being part of the 3? :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

YES!! :mark:

The Miz vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor at WM 34 for the IC title is official :yes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

We seen that triple threat coming a while back.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Please leave it a triple threat though...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Well it is set, should be a good triple threat match.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Finn/Seth would have been so much better and electric.


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT (Feb 21, 2018)

MC 16 said:


> SethRollinsGOAT said:
> 
> 
> > Difference is AJ is relevant and is probably the most talented star WWE has
> ...


Styles=WWE Champion Balor=Boring Deal.With.It.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So is it a story point that Finn is following Seth around like a little dog and trying to steal his thunder, or is it just accidental?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> Miz eats another pin? This time in a 3 on 2 match with him being part of the 3? :lol


 Championships and Champions mean little in the WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Steve Black Man said:


> So is it a story point that Finn is following Seth around like a little dog and trying to steal his thunder, or is it just accidental?


Seems to be their way of trying to build tension between both. I get the feeling that Balor is just trying to annoy Rollins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Please leave it a triple threat though...


 Elias and Strowman to be added in the coming weeks, Cena will be the 6th a fortnight from WM :trolldog


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



SethRollinsGOAT said:


> Styles=WWE Champion Balor=Boring Deal.With.It.


Not my argument at all. So not sure of the relevancy of this comment.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah, I enjoyed the Tomb Raider and Raise of The Tomb Raider, good games.


Yeah! I played the first one for free because of Playstation Plus, then I got the second one for Christmas one year. I've always loved Tomb Raider. One time on the PS2 me and my brother were playing Angel of Darkness and it saved as Laura fell off a cliff. Poor Laura! We had to restart but luckily we were not far in.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Vegeta said:


> Elias and Strowman to be added in the coming weeks, Cena will be the 6th a fortnight from WM :trolldog


Cena to have two matches at Mania...Road Dogg will outdo himself.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Steve Black Man said:


> So is it a story point that Finn is following Seth around like a little dog and trying to steal his thunder, or is it just accidental?


One of the oldest tricks in the book to manufacture "animosity" between face wrestlers who need some kind of heat connection going into a match.

The Heyman schtick up next. Not expecting innovation here.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WTF is WWE thinking? 

You have Seth put on a clinic 65 minute showcase on RAW... Then.. For the grandest stage of them all... The place where superstars are made.. You put him in a 3 way match against two sub-par talents.. This fucking company man..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

It's 11 and this segment still hasn't started yet :lol


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Balor eats the pin at mania


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Why does Paul have the belt lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I wish they would just get Reigns/Lesnar over with already. We already know the ending.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Wow Heyman is the Universal Champ now :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT???


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Ok let's see where this goes...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Sometimes I miss Paul Heyman's ponytail.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Where the hell is Raw tonight, its a shitty episode but damn this crowd is dead.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So Heyman is all of the sudden calling the crowd "irrelevant".....

Leh sigh...


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Heyman carrying the belt. That must mean Brock is there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yeah! I played the first one for free because of Playstation Plus, then I got the second one for Christmas one year. I've always loved Tomb Raider. One time on the PS2 me and my brother were playing Angel of Darkness and it saved as Laura fell off a cliff. Poor Laura! We had to restart but luckily we were not far in.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Wow! Heyman! He's like... representaing BARAAAACK LESNAR

Yeah we get it - fuck you - thanks Heyman. We get it, you don't care.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

But Undertaker only ever wrestles one match a year :lmao He's been doing that for years lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



finalnight said:


> Where the hell is Raw tonight


Milwaukee


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

WOW Heyman just dropped the "S" bomb.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Heyman goin in.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Did Roman miss his cue?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Wow fans are booing Brock. This spin is actually working on the fans lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



-XERO- said:


>


Graphics sure have changed since then lol! I bet a lot of guys had a crush on her ha ha!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

What the fuck is Heyman rambling on about? :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Heyman actually bringing it tonight albeit this is getting a little long in the tooth


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Himiko said:


> Wow fans are booing Brock. This spin is actually working on the fans lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The only thing is though it's not going to get fans to cheer Roman, and thats what they are trying to accomplish lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Brock Lesnar (adverb) Block Lesnar (nouns and adjectives) Brock Lesnar (verbs and pronouns)....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That dude behind Heyman pretending to play the drums on Heyman's head :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mango13 said:


> The only thing is though it's not going to get fans to cheer Roman, and thats what they are trying to accomplish lol




I know. Nothings gonna work. But they are determined


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Heyman the GOAT.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Sigh
Yes, Heyman, the World Title is "bitch". Well done - let's even remove it from a high level some more.
It's lesnar's bitch


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

sorry don't care.. this was the main event for wrestlemania a few years ago seen it.. The story hasn't even changed.. I just don't give a shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Heyman is perfectly articulating why I say people who don't win the belt don't matter.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is terrible...sorry paul it's all been said before, Reigns is getting the strap and you're not getting him over no matter what you say about him.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Heyman really getting that Universal belt over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Did that happen to Brock?

Phone call at 1am?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Afa wrestlemania you can Sika.... OKay I forgot what he said.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Remember when people hung on every word during a Heyman promo?

Now people reach for their remotes..


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So Lesnar no shows next week?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I have a feeling Brock is there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Took long enough for Roman to come out. He should have came out 10 minutes ago. No idea what the fuck WWE was thinking with that long ass dreadful promo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh my god Roman you could have come out ten minutes ago and saved us from Heyman's waffling lol.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Heyman has worn out his Lesnar role... time for Rousey?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

HA! “The management told Roman to stay away at fear of what he might say or do” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Too late for Roman to come out.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



JDP2016 said:


> Afa wrestlemania you can Sika.... OKay I forgot what he said.


Afa and Sika are Roman Reigns father and his uncle.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Man Roman got a piss weak reaction :lol

This is your WM main event, outpopped by fucking Ronda/Kurt vs Steph/HHH.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Poor reaction for these attempts for cheers.. This is backfiring. The crowd barely cares..


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oh, a *shoot* promo by Reigns, one that attempts to get him over for his 4th straight WM main event coronation by "shooting" and saying "bitch".
:meh
:Trump
:gtfo


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

This is a bigger work than Hogan being Mr. America

Yawn


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

OOOOOOH GUYS B-BOMB B-BOMB B-BOMB HE DID IT HE DID IT HE CALLED HIM A BITCH


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I wished Lesnar came behind Reigns right there.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Therapy said:


> Remember when people hung on every word during a Heyman promo? *Now people reach for their remotes..*


2b fair though I think *MANY* had already reached for their remotes hours ago I know I did......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Crowd was extremely lukewarm for that segment.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Reigns' ruining the segment. What a surprise.

Really, this segment shouldn't have closed the show.

Decent way to set up next week though... assuming Brock is actually going to be there. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That's it? No spear on Heyman? Just words? The fuck was WWE thinking closing with this bullshit. :lmao

:Out


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Oooooh Roman said “promo segment”. Scandalous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

How awful was that ending :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Kloner74v2 said:


> OOOOOOH GUYS B-BOMB B-BOMB B-BOMB HE DID IT HE DID IT HE CALLED HIM A BITCH


Yeah and the crowd gave zero fucks.

Completely dead :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

And the crowd goes........................ mild.


----------



## Ja AG (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Roman doesnt have IT in him. He has the LOOK but he does not have IT. That was overwhelmingly dull


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Wrestlemania said:


> Crowd was extremely lukewarm for that segment.


I know...It's almost like they have seen heyman cut a promo on brock lesnars behalf and get confronted by roman reigns a million times before..


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

My biggest issue with RAW is not only is It 3 hours which is an hour too long already, they still go over 15 minutes tonight. Ridiculous.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That should have been the opener and Ronda and Angle should have closed the show.



That was bullshit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Headliner said:


> That's it? No spear on Heyman? Just words? The fuck was WWE thinking closing with this bullshit. :lmao
> 
> :Out


 Ronda/Kurt/HHH/Steph should have closed.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Should have let Ronda close out the show.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Yup, as pointed out their plan to get Reigns cheered backfired. Now instead of them getting behind Brock and booing Reigns, the crowd's just not going to give a shit about either of them. 

And this is their main event match they've been planning for a year. Ridiculous. :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Not that it matters but is it me or is Roman looking kinda "chubby" those days compared to before ?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Therapy said:


> Remember when people hung on every word during a Heyman promo?
> 
> Now people reach for their remotes..


Yeah. Reigns didn't show up soon enough.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970873417388953600


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

You end the show with...that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Headliner said:


> Took long enough for Roman to come out. He should have came out 10 minutes ago. No idea what the fuck WWE was thinking with that long ass dreadful promo.


Indeed, Heyman went on for way too long. Reigns should have interrupted much sooner.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Solf said:


> Not that it matters but is it me or is Roman looking kinda "chubby" those days compared to before ?




Well his steroid supplier is in jail


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

If they really wanted to end the show with a bang, they should have had Reigns spear Heyman and take the title.

But what do I know :draper2


----------



## Kloner74v2 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Vegeta said:


> Yeah and the crowd gave zero fucks.
> 
> Completely dead :lol


I was being ironic if you didn't get it


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Cool stuff tonight. The only thing that was a puzzler to me was the Goldust/Cena match. I'm thinking that was just to remind people Cena's visiting SDL right now and going to be in the WWE title match at Fastlane.

I enjoyed everything else except Bayley speaking, I did like her match, though, and the stuff with Bray and Matt, their feud does nothing for me, right now, hopefully there's some creative direction this is going and it won't be like the Finn or Seth feuds. Poor guy's not interesting to me and that's a shame, he's one of my favorites.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So, Heyman explicitly says Brock will be here next week, and that Reigns can say whatever he wants to his face, then Reigns comes out and demands Brock shows up?

Reigns was acting like some people on this board: just completely ignore what has been said just a minute ago, and continue to follow your own agenda.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I wanted a Spear though.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yup, as pointed out their plan to get Reigns cheered backfired. Now instead of them getting behind Brock and booing Reigns, the crowd's just not going to give a shit about either of them.
> 
> And this is their main event match they've been planning for a year. Ridiculous. :lol


It's going to be Lesnar/Goldberg all over again except this time Reigns is staying. This match is going to get boo'ed out of the building..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Heyman's promo was like The Lord of The Rings part 3, had like 10 endings.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

ugh! Roman/Lesnar is tough to watch again. The crowd didn't even care that much. How depressing. This is clearly only a feud the front office wants to see!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Welp, that Raw was shit.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Let’s hope Nakamura and AJ go on last for Wrestlemania, to end it on a high note. Because watching a 6/7 hour wrestling event only for it to end with Roman beating Brock?! Nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Outside the opening segment, this was a skippable show.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Solf said:


> Not that it matters but is it me or is Roman looking kinda "chubby" those days compared to before ?


Had to get off the juice due to the steroid scandal.

*edit* Wow, 10:30 shows been over for a minute, on the RTWM and the Raw thread has less than 900 posts


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Didnt Cole vs Lawler go around 30 minutes?????


Forgot about that (thankfully), but I still stand by Bret/Vince as the worst match in Mania history.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Zac512 said:


> Afa and Sika are Roman Reigns father and his uncle.


I already knew that.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Just fastforwarded through Raw. What a boring mess. God damn this is underwhelming.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/970859169577234433


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*










Quite the similarity there, I legit wondered for a second there if Ronda was going to do an F5.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Vince and WWE can shove Reigns/Lesnar down our throats as much as they like, I will not be watching that match, nor will I be watching Reigns title reign.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Kinda of a lame RAW this week. I was bored at times. I felt the opening segment was the strongest with the WWE establishing that Kurt Angle and Ronda will be partners against Triple H and Stephanie. They clearly couldn't get The Rock to do it. I laughed at the punches Angle threw at Triple H. It looked as fake as Shane's punches he threw at Orton years ago.

Only other segment I enjoyed was the Falls Count Anywhere match between Stroman/Elias. Lol at Elias trying to drive away from Stroman. Cena came out to promote his Smackdown adventures which bored the crowd. His match with Goldust was boring too. Are the WWE really trying to make us sympathize for Nia Jax? Can't believe she was crying. The Miz and his cronies lost to Rollins/Balor. No surprise. And the main event segment felt lackluster although I get what the WWE is trying to do for this Lesnar/Reigns feud.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

roman makes me cringe every time he calls someone a "bitch", its like he learned the word recently and can't stop using it.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Felt like someone recently watched the first season of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

:heyman4

Kinda weak closing segment overall, esp after what they gave Rousey at the start of the show. Raw was p.shit though all night.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Yet again Elias and Strowman were the highlights of Raw.

The rest of the show ranged from average to shit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Pretty bad show honestly.

Although I'm excited for Seth/Balor/Miz at WrestleMania. Hopefully they keep it as a Triple Threat.

Elias/Braun feuding is not what I wanted to see at all, but at least they are still entertaining. 

Glad I didn't stay up for this :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Glad I'm not watching this shit show.

They continue to waste Asuka on the absolute trash that is Nia Jax and leave the four best guys on Raw (Braun/Elias/Seth/Miz) flailing in the mid-card.

And gawd, Rousey is awful. Give her a fucking mouthpiece and turn her heel.


----------



## Joey Alberto (Mar 6, 2018)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

If there going to build Asuka as the female Goldburg i dont mean that disrespectfully because Asuka is a phenomenal wrestler and draws interest in every match shes in and shes a vet to the bussiness now what i mean is when Goldburgs streak started in WCW it generally felt like there wasn't a person who could come close to beating him without illegal help and we generally thought he was a bad ass and believed the fabricated numbers WCW would pump out week after week lol if were going to push Asuka the same way she has to dominate everyone in her path for a year or so before she can take a loss but they cant have her lose to push another wrestler or get beat up at all on TV even for entertainment value any wrestling fan whos seen her NJPW work dont need to be convinced shes the best they need to convince the shit fans whos loyalty and IQ mirror the same # 0 if you want people to care about this streak and the womens devision Asuka needs to be Goldburg level dominate or this all means nothing


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Did they screw up the drum roll/Ronda announcing her opponent bit up? As it felt like she jumped the gun and didn't wait for the drum roll to first play.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



PandaPawPaw said:


> Did they screw up the drum roll/Ronda announcing her opponent bit up? As it felt like she jumped the gun and didn't wait for the drum roll to first play.


Yeah the segment had some timing issues in a couple of spots but overall it was a good opening segment.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



PandaPawPaw said:


> Did they screw up the drum roll/Ronda announcing her opponent bit up? As it felt like she jumped the gun and didn't wait for the drum roll to first play.


yea I felt that though I think it supposed to be done as ronda cutting the mocking shit that steph was doing eg there is no "build up" because she wanted to face steph but it came out messy to the point that it all overlapped and the punchline was basically missed because she said it too early.

was probably either ronda getting abit flustered and forgot there would be an actual drum roll or it just wasnt planned very well and they thought it would come across better than it did.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

Too much bullshit just for the sake of getting EVERYONE on the card. Not everyone NEEDS to be on TV every week, even more so when they are so obviously there just because. You can still build an interesting story for a PPV without them being on the card.

The stupid MS paint graphics on promos. It's just silly and takes away from the suspension of disbelief that we're meant to feel while watching.

Promos and matches are WAY too long these days. Unnecessary. For the first time in a while we have a LONG time to build up to a PPV but they just rush everything. I am so sick of matches, especially for Wrestlemania just being announced for the sake of it. There are no stories in WWE anymore that happen organically. There's no beef between certain wrestlers that hasn't been manufactured beyond belief. Creativity in WWE is well and truly dead.

Also, it really irritates me how they have three hours of RAW which is easily too much and yet they still can't book things to be on time. It's bad enough having to stay up so late in the UK, but when it's 4am and the final promo still hasn't started it takes the piss. Not only that, but it's lazy and obnoxious on their part. If I was USA I'd cut them off the air at 4am, tough shit. Plan your shit shows better.

Just to name a few things. There is so much wrong with this product it's beyond a joke. Wrestlemania season my arse!

Without sounding too much like a negative nancy, there were a few things decent about Raw this week. Not a lot mind, but a few. I think the shoot angle with Lesnar is working a treat. I enjoyed Heyman's promo, calling the title Lesnar's 'bitch'. People mad because Lesnar is being portrayed as the guy that doesn't give a shit about the WWE or the fans, acting like it's a new concept, when it's been this way since he returned in 2012. Lesnar has even stated on Austin's podcast out of character that it's always about the money and always will be, and why the fuck not. Wouldn't you be the same in your current job market. As long as he turns up when he's paid to and does his job I couldn't really care less. 

It's easily the best thing in WWE at the moment, nothing is coming close, not even the Ronda/Authority forced crap. However, there was absolutely no need for Reigns to be there this week. He said his piece last week, Heyman rebutted this week, have the face off next week. Easy.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Kanefan said:


> It's bad enough having to stay up so late in the UK,


:woah watching live


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



YOUR OLYMPIC HERO said:


> Had to get off the juice due to the steroid scandal.
> 
> *edit* Wow, 10:30 shows been over for a minute, on the RTWM and the Raw thread has less than 900 posts


I know right? Meanwhile, 5 years ago around this time, Raw had over 3.8K replies:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/712530-old-school-monday-night-raw-discussion.html

It's why I chuckle at people who say, "You should stop watching if you don't like it" when clearly, people have.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Kanefan said:


> Too much bullshit just for the sake of getting EVERYONE on the card. Not everyone NEEDS to be on TV every week, even more so when they are so obviously there just because. You can still build an interesting story for a PPV without them being on the card.
> 
> The stupid MS paint graphics on promos. It's just silly and takes away from the suspension of disbelief that we're meant to feel while watching.
> 
> ...


I agree about that in a way because there really wasn't anything for him to add, OTOH, I see why he made an appearance, it would have come across strange for him to call Brock out for not showing up and then doing the same himself.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Chrome said:


> I know right? Meanwhile, 5 years ago around this time, Raw had over 3.8K replies:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/712530-old-school-monday-night-raw-discussion.html
> 
> It's why I chuckle at people who say, "You should stop watching if you don't like it" when clearly, people have.


Those people just don't post because they are so glued to their TV screens.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Asmodeus said:


> I agree about that in a way because there really wasn't anything for him to add, OTOH, I see why he made an appearance, it would have come across strange for him to call Brock out for not showing up and then doing the same himself.


That makes sense, but they could have had him work a match instead, show us how focussed he is for the fight, build up his in ring aggression, have him urge Lesnar to show up. 

As the saying goes, pictures are worth a thousand words. Show us how dedicated Reigns is. It's ironic that he comes out every week and informs the universe that he busts his ass off every week, but does he really? He cut a 5 minute promo this week, that's not busting his ass.

If they want me to believe all of this, they need to show me, not have him tell me. I'd rather make that assumption myself than have him force feed it to me.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I really, really disliked Cena's segment. You just know he isn't turning heel, and this quasi-build before Taker is doing my nut in. Then after this tripe of not burying people they use Goldust to interupt and put him over, just why. I love Goldust, he cuts a hell of a promo (bar tonight strangely) and needs to be utilised more, but just why? It just made no sense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

RAW review from a fan attendance. From Observer board:



> I was at Raw tonight in Milwaukee. LOTS of Bullet Club, Kenny Omega, etc shirts/signs etc. Crowd was VERY smarky. Insanely so. Audience definitely wants to be “part of the show” now instead of merely attending. Quite fascinating to me.
> 
> Rousey was waaaay over, as was her entire angle. Certainly helped that they had a fully energized crowd in the opener, but evenso, it came off as the clear headline angle.
> 
> ...


Crowd being half empty for when Reigns came out. :lmao :lmao :lmao Just what we all knew would happen, complete and utter apathy. 4 years in, so it makes sense and you can't blame them (the fans).


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

So I guess like Brock are they going to even have Reigns wrestle until Mania? Won't be surprised if Vince wants to protect his boy and not risk him getting injured before then. All he'll have him do is cut promos or at least have some brawls with Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

TFW when the crowd is emptying while your "face of the company" is cutting a (boring) promo for his WM main event match...

:trips8


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

That Heyman promo was terrible. They really need to let Brock and Heyman go away when his contract is up. Roman was getting some cheers again, so I guess this is somewhat working for them? I have zero interest in Brock/Roman myself.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

*"Not lying when I say this...I’d say almost half the crowd was gone by the time Roman came out. Not putting it all on him, but three hours is just too long for the vast majority of people, especially on a Monday night."*

the fuck? why would you pay to go to a show then walk out before the end? thats like going to see a movie then walking out before its finished because you dont want to be out too late. 

surely for most people, going to raw wouldnt be a regular thing so whats one night? people amaze me tbh, if I paid to see this shit, Im there for the entire thing. If its not worth staying for then I wouldnt go in the first place, simple.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



UniversalGleam said:


> *"Not lying when I say this...I’d say almost half the crowd was gone by the time Roman came out. Not putting it all on him, but three hours is just too long for the vast majority of people, especially on a Monday night."*
> 
> the fuck? why would you pay to go to a show then walk out before the end? thats like going to see a movie then walking out before its finished because you dont want to be out too late.
> 
> surely for most people, going to raw wouldnt be a regular thing so whats one night? people amaze me tbh, if I paid to see this shit, Im there for the entire thing. If its not worth staying for then I wouldnt go, simple.


Yep. They clearly weren't interested in the last segment. Show wasn't sold-out either to begin with, as the tarp was out for some of the sections in the upper-tier. The Road to WM, folks..


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



UniversalGleam said:


> *"Not lying when I say this...I’d say almost half the crowd was gone by the time Roman came out. Not putting it all on him, but three hours is just too long for the vast majority of people, especially on a Monday night."*
> 
> the fuck? why would you pay to go to a show then walk out before the end? thats like going to see a movie then walking out before its finished because you dont want to be out too late.
> 
> surely for most people, going to raw wouldnt be a regular thing so whats one night? people amaze me tbh, if I paid to see this shit, Im there for the entire thing. If its not worth staying for then I wouldnt go in the first place, simple.


A movie is different. It's not 3 and a half hours long for a start. Also, a movie is just one story with a payoff at the end. The WWE has multiple stories, some of which some people don't particularly care for.

Nobody should be criticising the fans and second guessing why they left early, they should be criticising the product and the reasons WHY it made people leave early.

It's no different from football fans walking out early when they are 4-0 down with 20 minutes left. It's a way for people to voice their opinion that they are not liking what they are seeing and that something needs to change. If it was decent, people wouldn't leave.

Or maybe people just didn't want to be caught in a load of traffic, who knows? Nice sig though man!


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

I heard a big reaction on TV for Reigns, so either the fan was lying or I'm fucking deaf.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



Mr. Kanefan said:


> A movie is different. It's not 3 and a half hours long for a start. Nice sig though man!


trust me, lord of the rings return of the king was that and more and Ive got the DVD to prove that shit took the piss.

and cheers man, many thanks for the appreciation, your choice in music is impeccable.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan (May 16, 2006)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*



UniversalGleam said:


> trust me, lord of the rings return of the king was that and more and Ive got the DVD to prove that shit took the piss.
> 
> and cheers man, many thanks for the appreciation, your choice in music is impeccable.


One of the many reasons I fucking despise those films haha!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: 03/05 Raw Discussion Thread: Asuka’s undefeated streak on the line against Nia Jax*

To be honest, this RAW was just the latest reason I bloody hate WWE’s booking sometimes, specifically in relation to both The Miz as a superstar and the Intercontinental Championship as a thing.

I know I make a habit of pissing and moaning about it, but it never gets any fucking better and it never stops being infuriating and tiresome.

You’re in the lead-up to WrestleMania, the biggest show of your entire event calendar. The Intercontinental Championship is the most prestigious title on your A-Show even before you put the Universal Championship on some part-timer who never bothers to turn up and have him set to fight some dull prick nobody wants to see do anything ever again.

You want to have a big match for it on the biggest show, and the way you choose to do that is to have the current holder of that championship consistently humiliated and treated like a total joke not worth really bothering to care about by the other guys in the match with him for two straight weeks?

Yeah, that’s gonna make that match seem important; when the two guys fighting for the championship are made to not look like they actually give the remotest of shits about the bloody champion who currently holds the damn thing and are more concerned with bitching at each other.

If you wanted to have Finn and Seth fight at WrestleMania, WWE, just have them fight in a one-on-one match. Don’t drag your Intercontinental Champion into it if you’re going to constantly bitch him out like a total joke the entire damn time because it doesn’t help anybody involved in this.

With both Finn and Seth beating The Miz clean last week, and now the two of them beating him and the Miztourage this week, how the hell is anyone remotely supposed to actually get invested in that championship match when the champion himself is barely even booked like a factor to begin with!?

Stupid morons.

… though if the Miz being so consistently treated like week-old shit and losing his Intercontinental Championship at WrestleMania facilitates a move back to SmackDown for the guy then I could begrudgingly accept the outcome if not the boneheaded stupid way they’re going about doing it.


----------

